# Transfers and rumours 2020/2021



## mjr (9 Jun 2020)

CCC are ending sponsorship at end of this season. Team looking for new sponsors. https://www.lavenir.net/cnt/dmf2020...cherche-d-un-sponsor-pour-la-saison-prochaine

Bigla and Katusha have ended sponsorship immediately. The team have asked to call on their bank guarantee and set up crowdfunding to try to make it to the end of the season. Source: the Cycling Podcast Feminin for May.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2020)

Rumour has it...money talks I guess.

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1273662391084036096?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jul 2020)

Bit of a change at Mitchelton-Scott.

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1278073773363736583?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2020)

Im not too sure Ineos is that great a move if you want to be leader ?
https://www.cyclingnews.com/amp/new...ott-and-team-ineos/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## matticus (31 Jul 2020)

... not at the TdeF, no. Perhaps he's just targeting Vuelta/Giro wins now? I think that's realistic for him (or his brother). Too much competition at the big show.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> ... not at the TdeF, no. Perhaps he's just targeting Vuelta/Giro wins now? I think that's realistic for him (or his brother). Too much competition at the big show.


I don't know theres some fierce competition at Ineos as it is Carapaz,Sivakof,Tao G Hart...thats aswell as Bernal.
There again I feel bad saying..Money 💰!


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2020)

Carl Fredrik Hagen (Lotto-Soudal) chose to go to Israel Start-Up Nation apparently had quite a few offers.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2020)

Latour leaving AG2R for Direct Energie.I did read about Bardet maybe going aswell but no confirmation yet.


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Latour leaving AG2R for Direct Energie.I did read about Bardet maybe going aswell but no confirmation yet.


That will leave AG2R a bit light. Barnet is definitely off somewhere. He needs a new impetus having stagnated.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> That will leave AG2R a bit light. Barnet is definitely off somewhere. He needs a new impetus having stagnated.


His hairs not that bad 🤣
Agreed regarding Bardet,I've allways liked him as a rider...if only he could time trial !!
I'm sure I read that AGR have a new sponsor lined up,big money one ?


----------



## coldash (3 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> His hairs not that bad 🤣
> Agreed regarding Bardet,I've allways liked him as a rider...if only he could time trial !!
> I'm sure I read that AGR have a new sponsor lined up,big money one ?


I’ve seen Citroen suggested as being the new additional sponsor


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2020)

coldash said:


> I’ve seen Citroen suggested as being the new additional sponsor


Yea maybe that was it...thought it was something good though !


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 Aug 2020)

coldash said:


> I’ve seen Citroen suggested as being the new additional sponsor



Yes Citroen from 2021, confirmed a couple of days ago.

The suggestion is that Bardet is off to Sunweb. Lots of chat on the Belgian coverage of Strada about this and how Bardet might fare in a Dutch team with the "full and frank" culture that goes with it


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 Aug 2020)

Gazzetta reporting that Richie Porte is heading (back) to Ineos for 2021


----------



## matticus (3 Aug 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> Gazzetta reporting that Richie Porte is heading (back) to Ineos for 2021


Apparently it's the only place to be for GC riders.

Perhaps they plan to win every stage race of 5-days or longer?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2020)

Nils Politt to Bora,good move I think.Hes a rider you could see winning one of the classics.Bora seem a pretty strong team recently.


----------



## mjr (7 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> CCC are ending sponsorship at end of this season. Team looking for new sponsors. https://www.lavenir.net/cnt/dmf2020...cherche-d-un-sponsor-pour-la-saison-prochaine


Van Avermaet confirms he's leaving for a new team, someone (maybe GVA, maybe the reporter) hopes that the reduced wage bill might help CCC find new sponsors and survive. Source: press conference before MSR reported in Italian press.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2020)

Bardet to Sunweb and Greg Van Avermat to AG2R

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1292753376686596096?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2020)

Ivan Garcia Cortina goes to Movistar from Bahrain Mclaren


----------



## SWSteve (10 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Bardet to Sunweb and Greg Van Avermat to AG2R
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1292753376686596096?s=19




naessen and GVA smashing the classics next year?


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> naessen and GVA smashing the classics next year?


Possibly...at 35 you sort of think maybe he's getting past it (dare I say ! ) But together who knows.He did well to get a three year contract at AG2R.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Possibly...at 35 you sort of think maybe he's getting past it (dare I say ! ) But together who knows.He did well to get a three year contract at AG2R.



Schär has signed as well, guessing they’re hiring the soon-to-be-pensioners


----------



## SWSteve (10 Aug 2020)

AVV to the Women’s Movistar team


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Schär has signed as well, guessing they’re hiring the soon-to-be-pensioners


I allways quite like AG2R as a team,they made for some exiting/attacking racing a few years ago.With Bardet going looks like there focusing more on the classics ?


----------



## SWSteve (10 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I allways quite like AG2R as a team,they made for some exiting/attacking racing a few years ago.With Bardet going looks like there focusing more on the classics ?



Looks that way, stage wins too. Citroen must be expecting wins not almosts


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2020)

Now that's a class signing...do like Woods.

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1293465955364769792?s=19


----------



## Shadow (12 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Now that's a class signing...do like Woods.


Couldn’t agree more. 
With climber Hagen signed up too this should give The Dawg some help on the hills.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2020)

Shadow said:


> Couldn’t agree more.
> With climber Hagen signed up too this should give The Dawg some help on the hills.


He's a class rider himself Rusty...should be a decent team there next year.


----------



## SWSteve (12 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Now that's a class signing...do like Woods.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1293465955364769792?s=19



Blimey. That is a big swing


----------



## mjr (13 Aug 2020)

Jungels to ag2r https://www.lavenir.net/cnt/dmf20200812_01498536/jungels-aussi-chez-ag2r


----------



## SWSteve (13 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> Jungels to ag2r https://www.lavenir.net/cnt/dmf20200812_01498536/jungels-aussi-chez-ag2r



Citroen are going for it aren’t they


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2020)

Simon resigns, or should that be re-signs, for Mitchelton for 2 years but Adam doesn't. 
Ironic if he goes to Ineos now, as the rumour was that Sky wanted Simon but not t Adam a few years back, but they wanted to stay together.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> Simon resigns, or should that be re-signs, for Mitchelton for 2 years but Adam doesn't.
> Ironic if he goes to Ineos now, as the rumour was that Sky wanted Simon but not t Adam a few years back, but they wanted to stay together.


Is Adam not riding the Tour ? I thought it a odd statement from the team that there going with the intention of "stage wins" set your sights high why don't you ?
He is riding Tour sorry..

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1296168124195233792?s=19


----------



## coldash (21 Aug 2020)

Adam Yates to Ineos


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2020)

coldash said:


> Adam Yates to Ineos


Makes it easier to tell which ones which.


----------



## SWSteve (21 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Makes it easier to tell which ones which.



what if they go training together and swap jerseys/bikes one day and we never know which is which.

sorry, wrong thread, thought this was the Titanic conspiracy forum


----------



## mjr (21 Aug 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> what if they go training together and swap jerseys/bikes one day and we never know which is which.
> 
> sorry, wrong thread, thought this was the Titanic conspiracy forum


ASO already dealt with that: Adam was scarred by the arch collapse in a past tour anyway, wasn't he?


----------



## SWSteve (21 Aug 2020)

mjr said:


> ASO already dealt with that: Adam was scarred by the arch collapse in a past tour anyway, wasn't he?


Or was he?


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Matthews leaving Sunweb
> https://teamsunweb.com/good-luck-michael/


Going to Mitchelton Scott.


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Going to Mitchelton Scott.


They need a signing after losing Adam Y and Jack Haig


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2020)

rich p said:


> They need a signing after losing Adam Y and Jack Haig


Not getting picked for the Tour might of swayed him aswell ?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

Trentin UAE

View: https://twitter.com/TeamUAEAbuDhabi/status/1302871884892114944?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

New signing for Israel Academy

View: https://twitter.com/YallaIsraelSUN/status/1302879356201717760?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2020)

Wilco Kelderman to Bora.


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Wilco Kelderman to Bora.


Another ...Man!!!!!


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Trentin UAE
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TeamUAEAbuDhabi/status/1302871884892114944?s=19



I like Trentin as a rider. Good signing


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Another ...Man!!!!!



But not Mann enough?


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2020)

Big signing if true.

View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1307750572527890432?s=19


----------



## SWSteve (20 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Big signing if true.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1307750572527890432?s=19



oh. I was interested to see what he would do.

Maybe they’re going to put something exciting together for the classics for him


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> oh. I was interested to see what he would do.
> 
> Maybe they’re going to put something exciting together for the classics for him


Need some youngsters now Bernal is past it at 23...


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Sep 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> oh. I was interested to see what he would do.
> 
> Maybe they’re going to put something exciting together for the classics for him


Or they'll have him spend ten years as a super domestique.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2020)

themosquitoking said:


> Or they'll have him spend ten years as a super domestique.


Then go to another few teams,finally make a podium place and then return to where you started as a domestique.....mmm where do I seem to know that story from.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Sep 2020)

themosquitoking said:


> Or they'll have him spend ten years as a super domestique.



i really hope not. The whole point of his trinity racing was to be able to do what he enjoyed, and not get bogged down as as donestique. Maybe winning every single jersey in the baby giro this year helped.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Sep 2020)

Lopez on his way ? Are TTs that important 

View: https://twitter.com/friebos/status/1308324748347277312?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Sep 2020)

New signing for Movistar.

View: https://twitter.com/Movistar_Team/status/1308313834889908225?s=19


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> New signing for Movistar.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Movistar_Team/status/1308313834889908225?s=19



They need someone!


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> They need someone!


It's fecking wierd how they still see Valverde as one of their top riders.I know Mass is there and to be fair ended up ok in the Tour.But I'd like to see Soler do something or be given the opportunity at least ?


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> It's fecking wierd how they still see Valverde as one of their top riders.I know Mass is there and to be fair ended up ok in the Tour.But I'd like to see Soler do something or be given the opportunity at least ?


I think Valverde being there has stifled the team for years


----------



## mjr (24 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> I think Valverde being there has stifled the team for years


Maybe he's important in teaching preparation methods or something?


----------



## mjr (24 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> He hands out the Werther's Originals to the younger riders.


"Tell us granpa Valvi, about when you won the 2010 Tour de Romandie..."


----------



## BalkanExpress (24 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> Maybe he's important in teaching preparation methods or something?



They all go out together and walk their dogs ?


----------



## the_mikey (24 Sep 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Schär has signed as well, guessing they’re hiring the soon-to-be-pensioners



Super-domestiques for their younger talent?


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2020)

BalkanExpress said:


> They all go out together and walk their dogs ?


That would be a Piti shame...


----------



## matticus (24 Sep 2020)

mjr said:


> "Tell us granpa Valvi, about when you won the 2010 Tour de Romandie..."


But he was 2018 world champ and Liege the same season. Not that long ago (I know it seems like a different aeon!)


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2020)

Seen the Movistar documentary? Soler didn’t seem to do too well when given his first shot, guessing he will have been sent to Giro or Vuelta this year to improve


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2020)

the_mikey said:


> Super-domestiques for their younger talent?



maybe, but they’re meant to be binning off GC, aren’t they?


----------



## the_mikey (25 Sep 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> maybe, but they’re meant to be binning off GC, aren’t they?



If it's not about GC, and they're not choosing riders that will help them win the points, then are they about to become the new KoM hogs?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2020)

Ineos sign Laurens de Plus and Daniel Martinez.Love Martinez as a rider I'd read they were looking to sign him


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Ineos sign Laurens de Plus and Daniel Martinez.Love Martinez as a rider I'd read they were looking to sign him


I think I read somewhere that there's a rider that Ineos aren't signing...


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> I think I read somewhere that there's a rider that Ineos aren't signing...


Valverde ?


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Valverde ?


No, it's you Adam, sorry mate


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> No, it's you Adam, sorry mate


Just aswell,I ain't nobody's dogsbody !


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Just aswell,I ain't nobody's dogsbody !


I'm a super-domestique...

...hoovering, washing up, you name it...


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Just aswell,I ain't nobody's dogsbody !


If Froome asked you you would be there like his bitch


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2020)

themosquitoking said:


> If Froome asked you you would be there like his bitch


 Definately !


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2020)

NTT looking for a new title sponsor - they're cutting it fine


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2020)

Looks like lotto are sacking 10 of their riders 

View: https://twitter.com/TourDeJose/status/1310892338206703617?s=19


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Looks like lotto are sacking 10 of their riders
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TourDeJose/status/1310892338206703617?s=19



Lot's of dead wood and old geezers there, I don't blame them.
Jonathan Dibben hasn't done a lot for quite a while.


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Lot's of dead wood and old geezers there, I don't blame them.
> Jonathan Dibben hasn't done a lot for quite a while.


Wallays is a bit of a surprise. Seems popular in Flanders (life-size cut-outs stood in bars, that sort of thing). Winner of 3 smaller classics but not yet what he has been threatening. I don't remembering him getting much team support and I guess Lalangue isn't willing to back him for some reason.


----------



## matticus (29 Sep 2020)

rich p said:


> Lot's of dead wood and old geezers there, I don't blame them.
> Jonathan Dibben hasn't done a lot for quite a while.


He's only 26! Pro cycling is a tough game. Don't think I'd recommend it to my kids!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2020)

Hopefully they'll take some of the CC riders ?

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1310957449537560581?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Oct 2020)

Ilnur Zakarin

From: CCC Team (WT)
To: Gazprom - RusVelo (PRT)

2-year contract (2021, 2022)


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Ilnur Zakarin
> 
> From: CCC Team (WT)
> To: Gazprom - RusVelo (PRT)
> ...


Blimey, they must be desperate


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Blimey, they must be desperate


I've a soft spot for him,forget his descending and concentrate on his climbing.


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I've a soft spot for him,forget his descending and concentrate on his climbing.


Sweet


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Sweet


Zakarin and descending....a Russian love story.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I've a soft spot for him,forget his descending and concentrate on his climbing.


Maybe he should start running and do the Ventoux Half Marathon, 13.1 miles uphill


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2020)

Cycling News podcast analyzed which teams would want possibly want Cav in their team next year assuming, ( very likely), that Bahrain dump him.

The only one that they came up with was Wanty .

I think he'll struggle to find a WT team.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Cycling News podcast analyzed which teams would want possibly want Cav in their team next year assuming, ( very likely), that Bahrain dump him.
> 
> The only one that they came up with was Wanty .
> 
> I think he'll struggle to find a WT team.


Its hard to watch him sometimes now.Hes been so dominant in the past and puts so much pressure on himself.Team player feels like a downwards step for him somehow.Yet the likes of Greipel who's what 38 can gently retire whilst riding so to speak.Good luck wherever he goes though.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Its hard to watch him sometimes now.Hes been so dominant in the past and puts so much pressure on himself.Team player feels like a downwards step for him somehow.Yet the likes of Greipel who's what 38 can gently retire whilst riding so to speak.Good luck wherever he goes though.


Andre has had his contract extended. Doing a good team role helps


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Oct 2020)

Majka to UAE after the Giro 

View: https://twitter.com/NievesMoya/status/1318132603560611845?s=19


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Majka to UAE after the Giro
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/NievesMoya/status/1318132603560611845?s=19



Well he won't be flogging himself for Sagan!


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Well he won't be flogging himself for Sagan!


Good move for him I think ?


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Good move for him I think ?


I guess so unless they've bought him to help Pog but from that tweet it seems he's going to be top man at the Giro which is probably nearer his level anyway.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> I guess so unless they've bought him to help Pog but from that tweet it seems he's going to be top man at the Giro which is probably nearer his level anyway.


I think it says currently hired as captain at the Giro ? UAE looked to have quite a youngish squad coming through.Maybe more a domestique role for him I think.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Oct 2020)

Anyone interested in the bike sponsorship thing.A quick game of musical bikes by the look of it.
https://www.velonews.com/gear/road-gear/whos-riding-what-teams-swap-bike-sponsors-for-2021/


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Oct 2020)

Ben O'Connor fro NTT to AG2R on a one year contract.Glad he got a contract,been class at the Giro.


----------



## rich p (23 Oct 2020)

Cav has supposedly offered his services to Quickstep at a knockdown price! 

_Meanwhile, Deceuninck-QuickStep manager Patrick Lefevere, for whom Cavendish rode from 2013 to 2015, suggested Cavendish had offered his services at a cut price. 

"It's no secret that he would like to return to our squad – free, or free in a manner of speaking," Lefevere said. "Right now, my heart says yes, but my head says no."_


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2020)

Jay Wallays from Lotto to Cofidis on a one year contract.
Ryan Gibbons NTT to UAE on a two year contract.


----------



## matticus (26 Oct 2020)

How tightly written is Gugenheim's contract with Ineos?!?


----------



## SWSteve (26 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> How tightly written is Gugenheim's contract with Ineos?!?



I think that’s open to interpretation


----------



## mjr (26 Oct 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I think that’s open to interpretation


but not autocorrect, apparently


----------



## matticus (26 Oct 2020)

😄

Not an auto-correct! "Gugenheim" is what one DS thought Tao's name was 10 days ago.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> How tightly written is Gugenheim's contract with Ineos?!?


Why ?


----------



## matticus (26 Oct 2020)

I'm *trying* to stir-up speculation that a surprise GT winner might start to look around for a better deal.
(Bit pointless, as Skineos have the deepest pockets, but I fancied a little stirring :P )


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2020)

Simon Geschke From CCC to Cofidis.
1 year contract.


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Simon Geschke From CCC to Cofidis.
> 1 year contract.


I wonder if these 1 year contracts (Ben O'Connor), reflect the current uncertainty or age.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> I wonder if these 1 year contracts (Ben O'Connor), reflect the current uncertainty or age.


Sure it does,who really knows what's happening next year.No guarantee of anything


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2020)

Some got extended if they wanted it at EF.
Jonathan Vaughters has said the decision to give one-year extensions was 'only right' after being forced to introduce pay cuts earlier in the year


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2020)

Mezgec resigns with Mitchelton


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Mezgec resigns with Mitchelton


I read that as resigns...not re-signs 😁 He did stay though.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Nov 2020)

Should be a class team in the next few years.Not that they've not been this year !

View: https://twitter.com/TeamSunweb/status/1323199649705058304?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2020)

Jan Hurt from CCC to Wanty Gobert 
2 year contract


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2020)

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1323955665606463488?s=19


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just spotted this
> 
> https://inrng.com/2020/10/thursday-shorts-32/
> 
> _To shorter term issues and another story with a single source: *Gianni Moscon* still has a year left on his contract with Ineos but could be leaving early, so said Gianni Bugno during RAI’s Giro coverage and so take with a pinch of salt but Bugno’s also the CPA union boss so should know contract news better than most. If he is going where to isn’t known, his reputation precedes him but there’s a talent to work with all the same if he grows up. _


He;s barely raced - been working on his parents' farm IIRC.
Who'd have him? Androni Gioccatelli?


----------



## SWSteve (6 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> He;s barely raced - been working on his parents' farm IIRC.
> Who'd have him? Androni Gioccatelli?



couldhe bring 5 sponsors with him?


----------



## rich p (9 Nov 2020)

Alex Dowsett has announced a new two year deal, after his public fears of enforced retirement, but not said where yet.

The power of a Giro win!


----------



## Roscoe (9 Nov 2020)

Looks like Cav’s looking for a new team. Not on the Bahrain list of retained riders.

Where to now? Wanty?


----------



## DCLane (9 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> Alex Dowsett has announced a new two year deal, after his public fears of enforced retirement, but not said where yet.
> 
> The power of a Giro win!



Rumoured elsewhere to be with AG2R.



Roscoe said:


> Looks like Cav’s looking for a new team. Not on the Bahrain list of retained riders.
> 
> Where to now? Wanty?



Would any world tour team want him? I'm guessing he'll have to go down to Pro Continental level.


----------



## rich p (9 Nov 2020)

There's a long list of riders without a contract next year and if you consider the current drive seems to be toward youth, it will be a hard time for many. Cav included.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Nov 2020)

A lot of these will renew shortly I think,bit still a lot of riders without any contracts.Like what was said above age maybe not on the side of quite a few ?


----------



## rich p (9 Nov 2020)

Teejay!!!!!
Valgren, Aru, Betancur
will struggle!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> Teejay!!!!!
> Valgren, Aru, Betancur
> will struggle!


I feel at least Fabio's €2.6 million a year salary might ease his dissapointment ? But there's a decent team in that lot for anyone with a spare 20 million.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> A lot of these will renew shortly I think,bit still a lot of riders without any contracts.Like what was said above age maybe not on the side of quite a few ?
> View attachment 557331


That list looks like Rich's homework list just prior to him picking his fantasy teams. 😉


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Nov 2020)

Dayvo said:


> That list looks like Rich's homework list just prior to him picking his fantasy teams. 😉


Done on a piece of papyrus ?


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> A lot of these will renew shortly I think,bit still a lot of riders without any contracts.Like what was said above age maybe not on the side of quite a few ?
> View attachment 557331


Tao is on that list. That can't be right.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Nov 2020)

themosquitoking said:


> Tao is on that list. That can't be right.


Why ? I bet he's glad he was out of contract before his win...more money ?


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Why ? I bet he's glad he was out of contract before his win...more money ?


I can't believe he wasn't showered with offers the very next day.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Nov 2020)

themosquitoking said:


> I can't believe he wasn't showered with offers the very next day.


Probally was by Sir Dave


----------



## Roscoe (10 Nov 2020)

I was under the impression that Tao had signed an extension before the Giro. Same with Kwiato, can’t see them letting him go.

There’s some pretty decent riders on that list


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> Teejay!!!!!
> Valgren, Aru, Betancur
> will struggle!


Phew ! Panic over Rich.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-garderen-to-remain-with-ef-pro-cycling-in-2021/
I think Vaughters said he'd renew everyone's contract ?


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Nov 2020)

Roscoe said:


> I was under the impression that Tao had signed an extension before the Giro. Same with Kwiato, can’t see them letting him go.
> 
> There’s some pretty decent riders on that list


I don't know about Kwiato but Tao didn't sign before the Giro...well I'm pretty sure he didnt as far as I remember.


----------



## rich p (10 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Phew ! Panic over Rich.
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-garderen-to-remain-with-ef-pro-cycling-in-2021/
> I think Vaughters said he'd renew everyone's contract ?


Thank God!!!

I can't imagine what he could do if he wasn't a top class cyclist...


----------



## mjr (11 Nov 2020)

3 transfers to Ceratizit WNT, including Lizzy Banks: https://www.ceratizit-wnt-pro-cycli...]=2413&cHash=1dbaf6ec0f9651cb2a34776e032c4d93


----------



## SWSteve (11 Nov 2020)

Mad that a women’s team sponsor the Vuelta’s women’s race...


----------



## mjr (12 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Mad that a women’s team sponsor the Vuelta’s women’s race...


Why? Cofidis has sponsored the men's race for ages.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Nov 2020)

Dowsett has announced his contract.

It’s with ISN


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Nov 2020)

SWSteve said:


> Dowsett has announced his contract.
> 
> It’s with ISN


After all the excitement it's a contract extension.


----------



## DCLane (13 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> After all the excitement it's a contract extension.



Surprised but not surprised - and I'm corrected on my AG2R insider info that was false.

He's got points from his Giro stage win and credibility for the team. 2 years to work with younger riders and work out what's next for him.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Surprised but not surprised - and I'm corrected on my AG2R insider info that was false.
> 
> He's got points from his Giro stage win and credibility for the team. 2 years to work with younger riders and work out what's next for him.


What a shame he's missed out on that lovely AG2R kit....


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> Teejay!!!!!
> *Valgren*, Aru, Betancur
> will struggle!



Valgren to EF
WTF do I know
From CN...
_With sponsor NTT set to leave the sport at the end of this year and the team’s future looking bleak, Valgren became one of the most sought after riders in the peloton with Team Ineos and Israel Start-Up Nation both linked to the him._


----------



## SWSteve (13 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> Valgren to EF
> WTF do I know
> From CN...
> _With sponsor NTT set to leave the sport at the end of this year and the team’s future looking bleak, Valgren became one of the most sought after riders in the peloton with Team Ineos and Israel Start-Up Nation both linked to the him._


Good signing both ways. He gets to wear some epic kit and they get a good rider


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Nov 2020)

Fabio Aru,new team on the horizon ? Maybe a bit of cyclo cross...seems to have worked for a few pro riders 
https://bici.pro/focus/incontri/aru-e-tornato-e-presto-sapremo-cosa-fara/


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Nov 2020)

Silvan Dillier (AG2R) to Alpecin-Fenix, according to Het Nieuwsblad.
Harry Tanfield switches back to Continental level (Ribble Weldtite) after riding 2 seasons for WorldTeams.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Nov 2020)

I'll put this here...not like there's much cycling news anyway 
I did read some speculation that Vlasov was looking at getting out of his contract to join Ineos.

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1328290619001888768?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2020)

Moscon ! Where have you been...we've missed you 🙄
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/moscon-confirms-he-will-stay-with-ineos-grenadiers-in-2021/


----------



## DCLane (20 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Moscon ! Where have you been...we've missed you 🙄
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/moscon-confirms-he-will-stay-with-ineos-grenadiers-in-2021/



That's a bit of a surprise; Ineos must believe he brings something above others even with the controversy.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> That's a bit of a surprise; Ineos must believe he brings something above others even with the controversy.


What you trying to say about poor Gianni ?


----------



## DCLane (20 Nov 2020)

John Archibald and Mark Christian joining Eolo-Kometa: https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...ristian-join-alberto-contadors-proteam-476502


----------



## rich p (20 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Moscon ! Where have you been...we've missed you 🙄
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/moscon-confirms-he-will-stay-with-ineos-grenadiers-in-2021/



I can't help wondering if Moscon and Pinot should team up and provide the peloton with goat and apple sauce.Yum!
_BiciSport reports that Moscon has spent the past weeks at home in Trentino working on his family's apple farm_


----------



## SWSteve (20 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> I can't help wondering if Moscon and Pinot should team up and provide the peloton with goat and apple sauce.Yum!
> _BiciSport reports that Moscon has spent the past weeks at home in Trentino working on his family's apple farm_



don’t they Chuck all the extra apples into caves?
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/coolest-apple-store-in-dolomites


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> I can't help wondering if Moscon and Pinot should team up and provide the peloton with goat and apple sauce.Yum!
> _BiciSport reports that Moscon has spent the past weeks at home in Trentino working on his family's apple farm_


Can't see Gianni going for it..😁


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> BiciSport reports that Moscon has spent the past weeks at home in Trentino working on his family's apple farm


Looks like he's blown that to.


----------



## DRM (20 Nov 2020)

NTT Pro Cycling to become Qhuebeka Assos

View: https://youtu.be/_zFjQ1af8mg


----------



## rich p (22 Nov 2020)

DRM said:


> NTT Pro Cycling to become Qhuebeka Assos
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/_zFjQ1af8mg



And Fabio Aru to be hired as GC man. 
Hope over experience, but I'm sort of pleased that we won't be losing his rugged good looks from the pro peloton


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Nov 2020)

Be a good team/move for Cav ?


----------



## rich p (23 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Be a good team/move for Cav ?


From Quebekha's management... 
. _Of course, a big part for the Grand Tours is having a sprinter who we know can perform_ 

I'm spotting a problem...


----------



## bitsandbobs (27 Nov 2020)

Canyon/sram announced the signing of Chloé Dygert a while back and then radio silence.

Seems at least one sponsor wasnt impressed.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...r-controversial-social-media-behaviour-483740


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Dec 2020)

Harry Tanfield to Qhubeka
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/harry-tanfield-set-for-qhubeka-assos-move/


----------



## rich p (2 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Harry Tanfield to Qhubeka
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/harry-tanfield-set-for-qhubeka-assos-move/


Blimey, he must be cheap


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> Blimey, he must be cheap


Probally had to save some money for their big signing....Aru is a big signing isn't he 
Apparently signed for them.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Dec 2020)

Kwiatowski signs for another three years with Ineos.
Back to Ineos ?

View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1334604628852420610?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Dec 2020)

Sunweb sponsorship change

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1334821095116038144?s=19


----------



## Ridgeway (4 Dec 2020)

This is great news, Cherie Pridham as first female SD in mens WorldTour Team, ISN

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ch...n-mens-worldtour-with-israel-start-up-nation/

She has some talent to work with there


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Why are they wearing old Sky kit?


Oh is it not BDSM gear?


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Dec 2020)

mjr said:


> Oh is it not BDSM gear?


Is that one of those Norfolk games ?


----------



## mjr (4 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Is that one of those Norfolk games ?


Fun for all the family!


----------



## SWSteve (4 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Kwiatowski signs for another three years with Ineos.
> Back to Ineos ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1334604628852420610?s=19




G.Thomas back with BC this week, maybe this is where Rod is headed.


----------



## Cathryn (5 Dec 2020)

Cav's being cryptic this morning

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="und" dir="ltr">🤔 <a href="https://t.co/hFtGHz7hU8">pic.twitter.com/hFtGHz7hU8</a></p>&mdash; Mark Cavendish (@MarkCavendish) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/MarkCavendish/status/1335147297861218305?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">December 5, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## bitsandbobs (5 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Sunweb sponsorship change
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1334821095116038144?s=19




Always struck me as a bit strange that a B2B company like DSM would want to have a bike team. Its not like you'll ever knowingly encounter one of their products.


----------



## MasterDabber (5 Dec 2020)

He's back.....
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...-deceuninck-quick-step-for-2021-season-484882

I wish him all the very best.


----------



## DCLane (5 Dec 2020)

Surprised at that as I thought he'd have to drop a level.


----------



## DRM (5 Dec 2020)

He might do a year and then go onto a DS job with the Wolfpack


----------



## Cathryn (5 Dec 2020)

Well I'm excited. I loved the Cav glory days. I know they're unlikely to return but he's a bit of a hero still.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Dec 2020)

Cav deserves to step down from racing with some pride intact with a team that is more focused on his talents like DQT rather than the teams he has been with in recent years.
I do agree that going forward he would be a perfect as a DSor some other role within the sport if he chooses to continue within the cycling bubble


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Dec 2020)

Either way it's a win/win scenario.If Cav can win something its a bonus,if not it's probally as expected.Dont forget the amount of media interest/sponsorship he has.


----------



## Paulus (6 Dec 2020)

Cathryn said:


> Well I'm excited. I loved the Cav glory days. I know they're unlikely to return but he's a bit of a hero still.


I have watched him at the last couple of London 6 day races. He is still good on the boards and a good crowd puller.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Always struck me as a bit strange that a B2B company like DSM would want to have a bike team. Its not like you'll ever knowingly encounter one of their products.



but the Bs do.


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2020)

Paulus said:


> I have watched him at the last couple of London 6 day races. He is still good on the boards and a good crowd puller.


I'm hoping he'll have a last hurrah on the boards of next year's Gent 6 with Iljo Keisse...

...especially with my deferred tickets from this year!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Dec 2020)

New role for Kiryienka

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1336068915391238144?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Dec 2020)

Thought he might.

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1336208903357526016?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Dec 2020)

I'm warming to the name 😁 No pressure to live up to it though...

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1336876645324623872?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Dec 2020)

On second thought maybe drop the "victorious" for a while 😁

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1336909520375848965?s=19


----------



## rich p (10 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> On second thought maybe drop the "victorious" for a while 😁
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1336909520375848965?s=19



To be renamed as Bahrain Podium?

"Mikel is ....aiming for the podium after finishing fourth at the 2020 race..."


----------



## rich p (10 Dec 2020)

Carlton Kirby is going to have an orgasm if Palzer and Roglic ever race together.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bora-hansgrohe-add-ski-mountaineer-anton-palzer-to-2021-roster/

*Bora-Hansgrohe add ski mountaineer Anton Palzer to 2021 roster*


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> Carlton Kirby is going to have an orgasm if Palzer and Roglic ever race together.
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bora-hansgrohe-add-ski-mountaineer-anton-palzer-to-2021-roster/
> 
> *Bora-Hansgrohe add ski mountaineer Anton Palzer to 2021 roster*


WTF is a ski mountaineer 🙄


----------



## matticus (10 Dec 2020)

I *think* it's like cross-country ski-ing, but you take climbing gear to do the steepest climbs (and carry skis on back). I have no idea what format races take, assuming they exist.
I've seen pictures in some gnarly outdoorsy mag - looked like a cool way to cross a snowy mountain range fairly quickyl


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Dec 2020)

matticus said:


> I *think* it's like cross-country ski-ing, but you take climbing gear to do the steepest climbs (and carry skis on back). I have no idea what format races take, assuming they exist.
> I've seen pictures in some gnarly outdoorsy mag - looked like a cool way to cross a snowy mountain range fairly quickyl


The names Bond...Anton Bond.


----------



## rich p (10 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> WTF is a ski mountaineer 🙄


Someone who can't afford a lift pass?


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Dec 2020)

And all because the lady loves Milk Tray..

View: https://twitter.com/santyrg10/status/1336965074049769472?s=19


----------



## BalkanExpress (11 Dec 2020)

matticus said:


> I *think* it's like cross-country ski-ing, but you take climbing gear to do the steepest climbs (and carry skis on back). I have no idea what format races take, assuming they exist.
> I've seen pictures in some gnarly outdoorsy mag - looked like a cool way to cross a snowy mountain range fairly quickyl



That’s pretty much it. The skis are more like downhill skis so you walk/climb up the mountain and then ski down.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Dec 2020)

matticus said:


> I *think* it's like cross-country ski-ing, but you take climbing gear to do the steepest climbs (and carry skis on back). I have no idea what format races take, assuming they exist.
> I've seen pictures in some gnarly outdoorsy mag - looked like a cool way to cross a snowy mountain range fairly quickyl



i5 sounds like some fell/trail running/mountain racing/ sky running gone extreme


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Dec 2020)

Is Gianni's time up at Ineos...

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1337789230991503363?s=19

Meanwhile.
Conti reported also two interesting rumors for 2022 season: INEOS-Grenadiers is interested in Bettiol, while Movistar is targeting Ciccone as GC leader.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Is Gianni's time up at Ineos...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1337789230991503363?s=19
> 
> ...



I can't imagine there are too many teams willing to take him


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> I can't imagine there are too many teams willing to take him


You've got a heart of stone...give the kid a break 😁


----------



## mjr (13 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Meanwhile.
> Conti reported also two interesting rumors for 2022 season: INEOS-Grenadiers [...]


Ineos-French Foreign Legion following their transfer, surely?


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> Jonathan Dibben, with no contract, is first out and lanterna rosso!
> Hardly put himself in the shop window, poor lad!


https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/jon-dibben-retires-aged-26/

And now he's retired. Good luck to him and it sounds like he had a great day out in Sestriere!


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/jon-dibben-retires-aged-26/
> 
> And now he's retired. Good luck to him and it sounds like he had a great day out in Sestriere!


Read that...he's young isn't he.Do you think it's anything to do with not having a contract ?


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Read that...he's young isn't he.Do you think it's anything to do with not having a contract ?


Probably but must be hard being almost good enough but continually struggling.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Is Gianni's time up at Ineos...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1337789230991503363?s=19
> 
> ...




did gianni do some mad shoot during COVID, or have I made that up


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Dec 2020)

SWSteve said:


> did gianni do some mad shoot during COVID, or have I made that up


You've made it up....he spent lockdown meditating in the Tuscany hills.
#leavegiannialone


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Dec 2020)

Which dick posted this rumour 🙄
Anyway he stays where he is.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ag2r-quash-gianni-moscon-rumours/


----------



## bitsandbobs (19 Dec 2020)

Wout to Ineos??

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ineos-grenadiers-reportedly-join-the-race-to-sign-wout-van-aert/


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Wout to Ineos??
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ineos-grenadiers-reportedly-join-the-race-to-sign-wout-van-aert/


I doubt he'd go.Im sure jumbo will put another few quid in his pocket.


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Wout to Ineos??
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ineos-grenadiers-reportedly-join-the-race-to-sign-wout-van-aert/





Adam4868 said:


> I doubt he'd go.Im sure jumbo will put another few quid in his pocket.


I hope not. Don't like Ineos hoovering up all the talent


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> I hope not. Don't like Ineos hoovering up all the talent


Much better Jumbo do that 
Seriously I don't take it as much more than a slow news day.Sure he's on top money as it is.What sort of role is he going to get at Ineos...better where he is i think.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Dec 2020)

Think this is another slow news day story...thought AG were done with chasing rainbows...I mean GC and focusing on classics.

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1340630922710949888?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Dec 2020)

rich p said:


> hope not. Don't like Ineos hoovering up all the talent


Your not meant to be traveling @rich p 

View: https://twitter.com/AnnickDeRidder/status/1340951013579255811?s=19


----------



## DCLane (31 Dec 2020)

Israel Start-up Nation picking up a young British rider for 2021 in their development squad: https://thebritishcontinental.co.uk/2020/12/15/mason-hollyman-interview-on-the-rise/

We know Mason from him being in my son's old club as a youth rider. He's done well.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jan 2021)

One of my favourite riders last year...nowt to do with him winning me money 🙄
Ineos ?

View: https://twitter.com/TeamDSM/status/1346486664382849024?s=19


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> One of my favourite riders last year...nowt to do with him winning me money 🙄
> Ineos ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TeamDSM/status/1346486664382849024?s=19



Oh no, that's a shame. Not Ineos hoovering up, please


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jan 2021)

rich p said:


> Oh no, that's a shame. Not Ineos hoovering up, please


Maybe Jumbo then.....


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jan 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I just found this ...
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/BenjiNaesen/status/1346506385694068736
> ...



No disrespect to you...have you thought about Dry January ?


----------



## bitsandbobs (5 Jan 2021)

Going to UAE Emirates according to Wielerflits.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jan 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Going to UAE Emirates according to Wielerflits.


Wonder why....


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Wonder why....
> View attachment 567442


I don't get my fat arse off the sofa for less than a 100 quid an hour...

...actually, I don't get my fat arse off the sofa


----------



## Ridgeway (5 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Israel Start-up Nation picking up a young British rider for 2021 in their development squad: https://thebritishcontinental.co.uk/2020/12/15/mason-hollyman-interview-on-the-rise/
> 
> We know Mason from him being in my son's old club as a youth rider. He's done well.



Perfect name for ISN


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jan 2021)

Hirsh to DCQS? Surely they’re the #1 destination for a proven stage winner?


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jan 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/gregienco/status/1346546517256056844?s=21

I don’t speak much Dutch, but I take it that kiest means signs


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jan 2021)

Joking apart UAE are a classy team.Young aswell,Pogacar,Mcnulty and Hirschi all about 22 ? Be a exciting team to watch this year.


----------



## bitsandbobs (5 Jan 2021)

SWSteve said:


> View: https://twitter.com/gregienco/status/1346546517256056844?s=21
> 
> I don’t speak much Dutch, but I take it that kiest means signs




"Chooses"

Not sure if it's completely official. Wielerflits is getting the info from "a source close to the team". Apparently, Hirschi is represented by Cancellara who is mates with Gianetti the manager of UEA Emirates.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jan 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> "Chooses"
> 
> Not sure if it's completely official. Wielerflits is getting the info from "a source close to the team". Apparently, Hirschi is represented by Cancellara who is mates with Gianetti the manager of UEA Emirates.


Oh. Well let’s wait and see then! Transfers should all have been done 6 months ago


----------



## Ridgeway (6 Jan 2021)

Hirschi and Cancellara live in the same small village, they often ride together


----------



## rich p (6 Jan 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> Hirschi and Cancellara live in the same small village, they often ride together


They share the same motor manufacturer?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jan 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> Hirschi and Cancellara live in the same small village, they often ride together


Does he not represent him or something similar...or is that a posh way of saying he's his agent ?


----------



## matticus (6 Jan 2021)

Did you know Roglic used to be a ski-jumper?


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jan 2021)

matticus said:


> Did you know Roglic used to be a ski-jumper?



that’s quite the scoop, you should tell some cycling journos


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jan 2021)

It’s official 🤑🤑🤑🤑


View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1347966443208531971?s=21


----------



## rich p (10 Jan 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/sporza_koers/status/1347899896783888384?s=08


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jan 2021)

rich p said:


> View: https://twitter.com/sporza_koers/status/1347899896783888384?s=08




this is so good


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Feb 2021)

The least "Sky like" rider ever to ride for Sky, joins coaching staff at Ineos Small Bomb Throwers.

https://www.ineosgrenadiers.com/article/cummings-ready-for-next-adventure-as-a-grenadier.

Either DB is genuine about the all new attacking Ineos or else Steve just fancied a free sweatshirt (see the photo in the article)


----------



## SWSteve (12 Feb 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> The least "Sky like" rider ever to ride for Sky, joins coaching staff at Ineos Small Bomb Throwers.
> 
> https://www.ineosgrenadiers.com/article/cummings-ready-for-next-adventure-as-a-grenadier.
> 
> Either DB is genuine about the all new attacking Ineos or else Steve just fancied a free sweatshirt (see the photo in the article)



I quite like this, they might try more than just riding on the front all day to win races. With some good attacking riders this makes sense.


----------



## BalkanExpress (13 Feb 2021)

SWSteve said:


> I quite like this, they might try more than just riding on the front all day to win races. With some good attacking riders this makes sense.



I'd love to see this  It may well be their best chance of winning grand tours as I think Jumbo have the edge in terms of riding on the front. Plus it would also create the space for others to go ripping apart races, Dan Martin, Pinot (if is head is there), Higuita and any number of the young uns


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> I'd love to see this  It may well be their best chance of winning grand tours as I think Jumbo have the edge in terms of riding on the front. Plus it would also create the space for others to go ripping apart races, Dan Martin, Pinot (if is head is there), Higuita and any number of the young uns


You didn't watch Ventoux stage of the Tour of Provence yet I'm guessing 😁


----------



## SWSteve (13 Feb 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> I'd love to see this  It may well be their best chance of winning grand tours as I think Jumbo have the edge in terms of riding on the front. Plus it would also create the space for others to go ripping apart races, Dan Martin, Pinot (if is head is there), Higuita and any number of the young uns



jumbo did a whoopsie in at least one GT last year, riding on the front when they didn’t have the strongest leader. Let’s see if that changes


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> You didn't watch Ventoux stage of the Tour of Provence yet I'm guessing 😁


No, don’t tell me what happens i’ve Just turned on Eurosport replay


----------



## DRM (14 Feb 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> No, don’t tell me what happens i’ve Just turned on Eurosport replay


I’m saying nowt but that was good!


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Feb 2021)

DRM said:


> I’m saying nowt but that was good!


Was indeed, tactical masterclass based on strength in depth


----------



## Eziemnaik (4 Apr 2021)

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/jonathan-vaughters-ralph-denk-forgets-he-wouldnt-have-a-worldtour-team-without-peter-sagan-495410


----------



## johnblack (6 Apr 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/jonathan-vaughters-ralph-denk-forgets-he-wouldnt-have-a-worldtour-team-without-peter-sagan-495410


Problem is Bora are changing bikes next season next year and cannot afford to keep Sagan, if he is still expecting the same sort of money they just can't afford it as Spec. paid at least half. I'd love to see him at Quickstep, just to see how he'd work in a full classics team.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Apr 2021)

johnblack said:


> Problem is Bora are changing bikes next season next year and cannot afford to keep Sagan, if he is still expecting the same sort of money they just can't afford it as Spec. paid at least half. I'd love to see him at Quickstep, just to see how he'd work in a full classics team.


I read something about quick Step/Sagan and speculation that they'd have to take Specialized with him.
Rather do without Sagan than ride a Specialized bike myself.But I'm fussy.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2021)

Ralph Denk's plans to kidnap Remco are scuppered...
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/remco-evenepoel-extends-with-deceuninck-quickstep-through-2026/


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I read something about quick Step/Sagan and speculation that they'd have to take Specialized with him.


Are Quickstep not still on Spesh since Cavendish was last there?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Apr 2021)

mjr said:


> Are Quickstep not still on Spesh since Cavendish was last there?


This was what I read...

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1379154047568117768?s=19

Lead out man for Bennet ?


----------



## johnblack (6 Apr 2021)

mjr said:


> Are Quickstep not still on Spesh since Cavendish was last there?


Yep, if Quickstep stay with spec (and there's no reason to think they won't) then that may allow Sagan a move there. I suppose it depends if Spec. still see him as the marquee that he previously was.


----------



## johnblack (6 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I read something about quick Step/Sagan and speculation that they'd have to take Specialized with him.
> Rather do without Sagan than ride a Specialized bike myself.But I'm fussy.


Yeah, that's fussy, but then again, you're paying. Imagine getting paid to ride a certain brand, I might even ride a recumbent.


----------



## matticus (6 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> This was what I read...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1379154047568117768?s=19
> 
> Lead out man for Bennet ?



I assume you're being mischevious??
The serious answer is that I can't see Sagan ever being a leadout man; he doesn't have the attention span.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Apr 2021)

matticus said:


> I assume you're being mischevious??
> The serious answer is that I can't see Sagan ever being a leadout man; he doesn't have the attention span.


I'm always serious when it comes to cycling....


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Apr 2021)

johnblack said:


> Yeah, that's fussy, but then again, you're paying. Imagine getting paid to ride a certain brand, I might even ride a recumbent.


Now your just being silly John....I'd wear a mankini on a Carrera if they paid me.😁


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Now your just being silly John....I'd wear a mankini on a Carrera if they paid me.😁


I suspect you already have....


----------



## bitsandbobs (6 May 2021)

Lucas "Plappy" Plapp off to Ineos apparently.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Lucas "Plappy" Plapp off to Ineos apparently.


Next year.. he's riding for Oz in the olmypics.?


----------



## bitsandbobs (6 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Next year.. he's riding for Oz in the olmypics.?



Yes. Not sure its been officially confirmed yet. Read ot on wielerflits.


----------



## bitsandbobs (7 May 2021)

Moviestar getting in early for their 2040 signings.


----------



## bitsandbobs (7 May 2021)

And Sosa gonna leave Ineos at the end of the season with Bora and Moviestar looking to sign him.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> And Sosa gonna leave Ineos at the end of the season with Bora and Moviestar looking to sign him.


Sought of feel he's never reached his full potential at Ineos ? At least maybe he'll get a better shot at that somewhere else.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 May 2021)

"your taking Cav to the tour ! Right that's me I'm off" 😁
Surprised at this.

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1391356333400657921?s=19


----------



## DRM (9 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> "your taking Cav to the tour ! Right that's me I'm off" 😁
> Surprised at this.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1391356333400657921?s=19



That's a surprise, just this second heard Sean Kelly link Sagan to Deceuninck-Quick Step on the Giro commentry


----------



## Adam4868 (9 May 2021)

DRM said:


> That's a surprise, just this second heard Sean Kelly link Sagan to Deceuninck-Quick Step on the Giro commentry


Money ? I'm guessing....or straight swap for Sagen and Bennet gets to take Morkov with him 😁


----------



## DRM (9 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Money ? I'm guessing....or straight swap for Sagen and Bennet gets to take Morkov with him 😁


There was talk of "money talks" could well be the case for a swap


----------



## rich p (9 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Money ? I'm guessing....or straight swap for Sagen and Bennet gets to take Morkov with him 😁


Slightly odd in that Bennett left Bora cos he was unsupported and they were favouring Ackerman


----------



## Adam4868 (9 May 2021)

rich p said:


> Slightly odd in that Bennett left Bora cos he was unsupported and they were favouring Ackerman


Must have been offered more money from others ? Quick step won't match it...how many sprinters leave Quick Step and go on to the same success.I hope not as I like Bennet l


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2021)

Bennet leaves Morkov stays

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1394262024834719753?s=19Bs


----------



## bitsandbobs (18 May 2021)

Announced today that Quick Step have signed up for another six years sponsorship. Deceuninck, however, stepping out at the end of 2021.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 May 2021)

Suprised at this one as I thought he's been racing some of the best I've seen of him last year.

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1399089140994555904?s=19


----------



## rich p (31 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Suprised at this one as I thought he's been racing some of the best I've seen of him last year.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1399089140994555904?s=19



Agreed, he's looked like he'd found a home. Maybe it's more about him than we realised?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2021)

Laporte to Jumbo Visma....good signing I think if true.


----------



## bitsandbobs (9 Jun 2021)

Just heard on Belgian radio that Wout van Aert has been order to pay 600k EUR for breach of contract!

Edit: now on cyclingnews https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wo...pay-nuyens-euro662000-for-breach-of-contract/


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jun 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Just heard on Belgian radio that Wout van Aert has been order to pay 600k EUR for breach of contract!
> 
> Edit: now on cyclingnews https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wo...pay-nuyens-euro662000-for-breach-of-contract/


Feck ..I know how he feels.Just had to pay 45 quid for a parking ticket my other half got ! It hurt 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2021)

TJ retires 😟

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1404843231872008196?s=19


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> TJ retires 😟
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1404843231872008196?s=19



His team thought he'd retired years ago...


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2021)

Harsh, sorry!
He had one of the best names in the peloton!


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2021)

rich p said:


> Harsh, sorry!
> He had one of the best names in the peloton!


32 thought he was older....he seems to have been around for ages.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2021)

I know I've posted it before...but still seems a odd move if true ?

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1405514695902044160?s=19


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I know I've posted it before...but still seems a odd move if true ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1405514695902044160?s=19



Bonkers


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jun 2021)

More a rumour this one I reckon.
According to L'Equipe, Vlasov will ride for Ineos next season.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2021)

Sagan...

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1412419577896636426?s=19


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Sagan...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1412419577896636426?s=19



They've got big money sponshorship I read on Inrng?
Should have bought Cav if they want airtime!


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> They've got big money sponshorship I read on Inrng?
> Should have bought Cav if they want airtime!


Although I also read Vivianni back to QS ! Are they tired of winning 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Although I also read Vivianni back to QS ! Are they tired of winning 😁


Lefevre's clapped out old sprinter renovation shop has a pretty good record at the moment.


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Merlier to DQS?
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1409782544187465734




French Eurosport just suggested this is now less likely , on the other hand Nibbles to Astana is (almost) nailed on


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> French Eurosport just suggested this is now less likely , on the other hand Nibbles to Astana is (almost) nailed on


Considering how the young new kidz on the block are tearing it up these days, I can't see a reason why anyone would sign that old has-been.
Is there a business interest in Khazakstan and Premier Tech ( Bagging machines, palletizers, case packers, stretch hooders ) that I'm unaware of?


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Jul 2021)

Just as Sean Kelly finally mastered Deceuninck 


View: https://twitter.com/TheRaceRadio/status/1414580697579229194


What's that Sean? Affla Vynyl you say?


----------



## Cathryn (12 Jul 2021)

Did they not get enough publicity or something?


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Did they not get enough publicity or something?


Well, I for one, am definitely going to buy a deceuninck in the near future...


----------



## Cathryn (13 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Well, I for one, am definitely going to buy a deceuninck in the near future...


I've been very pleased with my quick-step.


----------



## BrumJim (13 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Did they not get enough publicity or something?



There seem to be a lot of new Deceuninck windows popping up around here. Sure I hadn't seen any before.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2021)

Lots of changes possible Ineos in the pipeline apparently.
Quite a few riders out of contract and getting the heave-ho. Underperformance will not be tolerated,!
Swift, Rivera, Doull out? Thomas, Dennis, Sosa...


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2021)

Did we know this already ?

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1420671764489773058?s=19


----------



## jowwy (29 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Lots of changes possible Ineos in the pipeline apparently.
> Quite a few riders out of contract and getting the heave-ho. Underperformance will not be tolerated,!
> Swift, Rivera, Doull out? Thomas, Dennis, Sosa...


thought dennis had already announced he was leaving at the end of the season...as for thomas, brailsford has stated he wants to keep thomas on, experienced GC rider, classics winner in the past, i wouldnt say he was under performing, especially as he just rode the TDF with a dislocated shoulder.

and to be honest swift and doull aint done a lot since signing for sky/ineos really


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Did we know this already ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1420671764489773058?s=19



https://www.petersagan.com/a-cycle-is-closing-in-my-professional-career/

Rumoured to be going to Total, which surprises me. https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sagan-a-signature-away-from-joining-totalenergies-reports-suggest/


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2021)

mjr said:


> https://www.petersagan.com/a-cycle-is-closing-in-my-professional-career/
> 
> Rumoured to be going to Total, which surprises me. https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sagan-a-signature-away-from-joining-totalenergies-reports-suggest/


Is it mean to say his best years are probally behind him.


----------



## cougie uk (29 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I've been very pleased with my quick-step.


We do have their floors - have had for years. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2021)

No Narvaez....what have you done to deserve this 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1420698682605907972?s=19


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> No Narvaez....what have you done to deserve this 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1420698682605907972?s=19



Maybe he wants to be one of Movistar's nine leaders in next spring's classics?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2021)

mjr said:


> Maybe he wants to be one of Movistar's nine leaders in next spring's classics?


Possibly....more likely he fancies himself in a lead role in the next Movistar Netflix show.


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2021)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ge...fers-as-focuses-on-his-future-after-olympics/

Thomas will be offered reduced terms at Ineos and he might want a last big payday elsewhere. 
Who'll be the next Ineos supremo if SirDB calls it a day, as is rumoured.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ge...fers-as-focuses-on-his-future-after-olympics/
> 
> Thomas will be offered reduced terms at Ineos and he might want a last big payday elsewhere.
> Who'll be the next Ineos supremo if SirDB calls it a day, as is rumoured.


I think at 34 and with the tdf already under his belt and with team his has ridden for, for the best part of 10yrs, i honestly think he will accept the reduced terms and may then also stay on as a ds…..his experience is immense and ineos would be crazy to let him go.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2021)

Thomas doesn't have another GT win in him I fear,maybe focus on the classics ? 
Personally I think he's spent too much time on zwift 😁


----------



## jowwy (29 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Thomas doesn't have another GT win in him I fear,maybe focus on the classics ?
> Personally I think he's spent too much time on zwift 😁


He doesnt need to have another GC in him……but he can support others and pass on his huge experience to a young team


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> He doesnt need to have another GC in him……but he can support others and pass on his huge experience to a young team


Thanks for that....I'd have never guessed 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Who'll be the next Ineos supremo if SirDB calls it a day, as is rumoured.





jowwy said:


> He doesnt need to have another GC in him……but he can support others and pass on his huge experience to a young team


Jowwy ?


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> Thomas will be offered reduced terms at Ineos and he might want a last big payday elsewhere.
> Who'll be the next Ineos supremo if SirDB calls it a day, as is rumoured.


Rod Ellingworth's gone back there as racing director and would be an obvious choice — was it part of how they lured him back? — or Dan Hunt is their performance director, the other job at a similar level. Tim Kerrison is the other big name, but would he want to reduce his coaching role? I doubt it, so I'd bet on Ellingworth.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2021)

Ineos sign 20 year old Aussie Luke Plapp


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2021)

One way of putting it....#anker !

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1421355940603908103?s=19


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> One way of putting it....#anker !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1421355940603908103?s=19



https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pa...o-women-who-return-home-after-domestic-abuse/

He even slags off some of his current riders. Cavagna, Declerq. What a nob


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2021)

rich p said:


> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pa...o-women-who-return-home-after-domestic-abuse/
> 
> He even slags off some of his current riders. Cavagna, Declerq. What a nob


With all the stuff at the Olympics...wrong time to try and sound clever !


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Aug 2021)

Match made in heaven 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1422137755958759426?s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (2 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Match made in heaven 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1422137755958759426?s=19




Nothing could go wrong there!


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2021)

Maybe Gianni will punch Lefevre's lights out


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2021)

Hope he can find his form again.Also brings brings with him, Shane Archbold, Danny van Poppel and Ryan Mullen ! Some sprint team there😁

View: https://twitter.com/BORAhansgrohe/status/1422482933252755483?s=19


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Aug 2021)

Losing Sam Bennett, arguably the world's current best sprinter from the team and the knee injury debacle has upset him, but he did give Cav a chance in the TdF.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> Losing Sam Bennett, arguably the world's current best sprinter from the team and the knee injury debacle has upset him, but he did give Cav a chance in the TdF.


I somehow suspect that's the only chance....I hope he teaches Lafevere a lesson !


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/LewisAskey/status/1423237693832679425?s=19

Good signing for him.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2021)

Meanwhile 
John Degenkolb moves from Lotto Soudal to DSM.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2021)

João Almeida from Deceuninck to UAE on a five year contract.
Domestique for Pogi 😁


----------



## bitsandbobs (6 Aug 2021)

Vino on his way back, lol

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/premier-tech-exits-partnership-with-astana/


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Vino on his way back, lol
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/premier-tech-exits-partnership-with-astana/



View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1407983959959539713?s=19

All joking apart they have been sh1t lately


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2021)

Soler signs a two year contract with UAE..good move for him I think ? Feels like hes wasted at Movistar.
Pascal Ackerman signs for UAE aswell.


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Soler signs a two year contract with UAE..good move for him I think ? Feels like hes wasted at Movistar.
> Pascal Ackerman signs for UAE aswell.


Movistar will be in disarray...

...no change then!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2021)

Vlasov to Bora.


View: https://twitter.com/BORAhansgrohe/status/1424656781989588994?s=19


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Vlasov to Bora.
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/BORAhansgrohe/status/1424656781989588994?s=19



Asatana is an accident waiting to happen. He's better out of there


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Asatana is an accident waiting to happen. He's better out of there


There last chance is maybe a Netflix documentary 🙄


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> There last chance is maybe a Netflix documentary 🙄


I'm watching series 2 of the Entirely Expected Day at the moment. Hilariously shambolic. Why they let the cameras in to humiliate them is a mystery.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> I'm watching series 2 of the Entirely Expected Day at the moment. Hilariously shambolic. Why they let the cameras in to humiliate them is a mystery.


I only got a few episodes in and gave up Rich.If you didn't know Movistar you'd almost think it was a spoof ! Feck knows what'll happen when the Messiah,I mean Valverde leaves.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2021)

Estaban ( the smiling assassin) Chavez joins EF.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2021)

UAE sign George Bennet...and almost everyone else !


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2021)

Alexander Kristoff going to Intermarché-Wanty-Gobert


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2021)

Unless he gets a podium place....

View: https://twitter.com/QhubekaAssos/status/1425813152613027844?s=19


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2021)

Voekler, Aru gone!
Who's next in line for the gurners?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2021)

He's usually right...also Moscon to Astana.

View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1427528554858885153?s=19


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> He's usually right...also Moscon to Astana.


Now that's a good fit for him!


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> Now that's a good fit for him!


Agree....but I feel for Sosa ! Unless he's interested in the next Netflix soap.


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Agree....but I feel for Sosa ! Unless he's interested in the next Netflix soap.


" Hey Mama, I'm gonna be a star!!!!!"


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2021)

The dream team....

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1432244341771313153?s=19


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> The dream team....
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1432244341771313153?s=19



The Italian mafia joins the Kazakh cosa nostra...


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2021)

rich p said:


> The Italian mafia joins the Kazakh cosa nostra...


Viviani can kiss goodbye to any more wins with that team !


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Viviani can kiss goodbye to any more wins with that team !


Vino might pay someone off to assist him! He's got previous


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2021)

New signing.

View: https://twitter.com/bentulett01/status/1433359409548234752?t=Li6KGrtkojECHfLsjMi1oA&s=19


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> New signing.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/bentulett01/status/1433359409548234752?t=Li6KGrtkojECHfLsjMi1oA&s=19



Another cross cross-over talent!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2021)

Obviously decided his sprinting days are behind him 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1435138795758886916?s=19


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Obviously decided his sprinting days are behind him 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1435138795758886916?s=19



That's a weird one. Not a good fit now and it wasn't really last time! No sprinter has thrived at Skineos, even Cav: so a hasbeen like Viviani is unlikely to buck the trend


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Obviously decided his sprinting days are behind him 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1435138795758886916?s=19



Lead out man for ....er....er, hang on a minute...errrrrrm, Ethan Hayter?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Lead out man for ....er....er, hang on a minute...errrrrrm, Ethan Hayter?


Yea I don't want to jinx him with pressure....but he certainly looks the part so far ! Dare I say he can climb aswell 😁


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea I don't want to jinx him with pressure....but he certainly looks the part so far ! Dare I say he can climb aswell 😁


Just don't bet on him and it'll be okay...


----------



## BalkanExpress (8 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> That's a weird one. Not a good fit now and it wasn't really last time! No sprinter has thrived at Skineos, even Cav: so a hasbeen like Viviani is unlikely to buck the trend



The suggestion is that this a a Ganna inspired, Italian track team thing, in the run up to Paris.

I think Ineos will be very happy if it means they hang onto Ganna for three years


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2021)

Eiking off to EF.

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1435674759451365376?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2021)

Here's me willing Bennet to be on top form next season...there's certainly the motivation with this pr1ck.🙄

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1435869046973550595?s=19


----------



## DCLane (9 Sep 2021)

The halving of the salary is allowed because Sam Bennett hasn't raced for the team for over 3 months. He's leaving anyway, acrimoniously.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> The halving of the salary is allowed because Sam Bennett hasn't raced for the team for over 3 months. He's leaving anyway, acrimoniously.


The salary isn't really the pont...the fecking hypocrisy of him calling Bennet for talking in public !


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Eiking off to EF.


That's Odd.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's Odd.


I see what you did there.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Sep 2021)

His brother Normal showed great promise, but never made it unfortunately.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> His brother Normal showed great promise, but never made it unfortunately.


Ridiculous...I'd have gone with Even.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Ridiculous...I'd have gone with Even.


Even Epoel? They're not related...


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Even Epoel? They're not related...


There's a space for you when Carlton retires 😁😁


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> There's a space for you when Carlton retires 😁😁


Ouch! 😃


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2021)

Not suprised really.

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1436013046577651714?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Sep 2021)

Fuglsang to Bike exchange ? 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/jakob-fuglsang-set-to-leave-astana-for-team-bikeexchange/


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Fuglsang to Bike exchange ?
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/jakob-fuglsang-set-to-leave-astana-for-team-bikeexchange/


I'd rather be at Ribble Weldtite than Astana!


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> I'd rather be at Ribble Weldtite than Astana!


There boring...at least you can sit back and laugh at yourself at Movistar.


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Here's me willing Bennet to be on top form next season...there's certainly the motivation with this pr1ck.🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1435869046973550595?s=19




Lefevere really is a bell end when it comes to people management skills


----------



## Cathryn (12 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> I'd rather be at Ribble Weldtite than Astana!


But that jersey….🤮


----------



## rich p (12 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> But that jersey….🤮


I like it! Put on some dark glasses and give the lad an early pressie!


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2021)

James Shaw and Ben Healy to EF Education: https://www.wielerflits.nl/nieuws/marijn-van-den-berg-kiest-voor-ef-education-nippo


----------



## Cathryn (15 Sep 2021)

This is interesting...Cav wants more money. Lefevere doesn't think he's worth it and instead of managing the negotiation privately and respectfully, he blabs it all to the media. Lovely.


View: https://www.facebook.com/cyclingnews/posts/10158479078934492


----------



## bitsandbobs (15 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> This is interesting...Cav wants more money. Lefevere doesn't think he's worth it and instead of managing the negotiation privately and respectfully, he blabs it all to the media. Lovely.
> 
> 
> View:
> View: https://www.facebook.com/cyclingnews/posts/10158479078934492




Its Lefevere! If you wanna go boozing, you take Brad Wiggins. If you want to go internet trolling, you take Lefevere.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2021)

Back to the Bennet saga...by racing Sunday Bennett prevented that DQT could cut his salary...clever ?
“He rode 7km. That was smart,” Lefevere reacts. “We couldn’t prevent his selection for Ireland.” 
Lefevere plans on making Bennett ride every possible race until end of season.
See how long this feud lasts 😁


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2021)

As has been reported, Cav wants a guarantee of a Tour spot for obvious reasons.
Leaving aside what a dick Lefevre can be, he's almost bound to go for Jacobsen in the TdF next year, all things being equal.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> As has been reported, Cav wants a guarantee of a Tour spot for obvious reasons.
> Leaving aside what a dick Lefevre can be, he's almost bound to go for Jacobsen in the TdF next year, all things being equal.


Ok I'll say it....I can understand his choice of Jacobsen.Would Cav have won so much this year without the Wolfpack leading him out ? I'm not so sure.With other sprinters like Ewan back it's a tough ask. Saying that he's earned his wages there for sure,couldn't have had better PR for Quick Step.
Is Lefevre a good Manager ? Without doubt,results speak for themselves.
Is Lefevre a d1ck ? Without doubt again 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Sep 2021)

Not suprised.

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1439183836106088453?s=19


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Not suprised.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1439183836106088453?s=19



Thanks for his results!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Thanks for his results!!!!!!!


The dilemma for Movistar is....Enemy no 1 Richie Carapaz or Superman ? 
#tactics


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> The dilemma for Movistar is....Enemy no 1 Richie Carapaz or Superman ?
> #tactics


Don't forget Nairo!


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Don't forget Nairo!


Nobody could hate Nairoman 😍


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2021)

New signing for Ineos 
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...-record-breaking-teenage-star-for-2022-season


----------



## DCLane (20 Sep 2021)

Max Poole (2nd year Junior) signs for Team DSM: https://www.velouk.net/2021/09/20/news-max-poole-signs-for-team-dsm/


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> New signing for Ineos
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...-record-breaking-teenage-star-for-2022-season


Hopefully more successful than Dombrowski and Boswell were!


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> Max Poole (2nd year Junior) signs for Team DSM: https://www.velouk.net/2021/09/20/news-max-poole-signs-for-team-dsm/



Good luck to him. Its an oddly run team.


----------



## BalkanExpress (20 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Ok I'll say it....I can understand his choice of Jacobsen.Would Cav have won so much this year without the Wolfpack leading him out ? I'm not so sure.With other sprinters like Ewan back it's a tough ask. Saying that he's earned his wages there for sure,couldn't have had better PR for Quick Step.
> Is Lefevre a good Manager ? Without doubt,results speak for themselves.
> Is Lefevre a d1ck ? Without doubt again 😁



Lefevre is a good manager because he recruited Brian Holm who got the team winning lots of races, Pre-Holm they were pretty rubbish.


----------



## andrew_s (21 Sep 2021)

Bernal to leave Ineos?

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1440071411687583749


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Sep 2021)

Nibali to Astana on one year contract.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Sep 2021)

Movistar announce the signing of Oscar Rodriguez from Astana.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Nibali to Astana on one year contract.




Last big pay check presumably.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Sep 2021)

Elybazza61 said:


> Last big pay check presumably.


More than likely and to keep a eye on his brother.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2021)

Good move for him I think.

View: https://twitter.com/owaindoull/status/1442532749332647939?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Sep 2021)

Moscon to Astana


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2021)

Nico Roche calls it a day

View: https://twitter.com/nicholasroche/status/1445063186101805070?s=19


----------



## DCLane (4 Oct 2021)

@Adam4868 - I saw him on Thursday and yesterday in Wicklow. He was clearly trying to finish on a high, but couldn't with Ryan Mullen being on form.

In both races you could see he gave his all.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Oct 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/BritishConti/status/1446746534708760582?t=QFrOETn-c4fr6Q2HGxMU8A&s=19:becool
:


----------



## bitsandbobs (9 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/BritishConti/status/1446746534708760582?t=QFrOETn-c4fr6Q2HGxMU8A&s=19:becool
> :




Lefevere said this today in his Nieuwsblad column. Also said that a deal with Cavendish isn't yet finalized, although that seems to have more to do with what role he'd play at DQS once he stops riding.


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Lefevere said this today in his Nieuwsblad column. Also said that a deal with Cavendish isn't yet finalized, although that seems to have more to do with what role he'd play at DQS once he stops riding.


Lefevre's PR advisor?


----------



## bitsandbobs (11 Oct 2021)

Wout Poels leaving Bahrain. Not clear where he's going.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Oct 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Wout Poels leaving Bahrain. Not clear where he's going.


Saw that....thought Poels had a half decent season ? 

View: https://twitter.com/BHRVictorious/status/1447494549010620421?t=mm6xXjSZ-jU-7diSMLAdOQ&s=19


----------



## Cathryn (11 Oct 2021)

Any news on Alex Dowsett? I like him a lot but he's not had a great/big season and I'm nervous he won't have a contract for next year.


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Any news on Alex Dowsett? I like him a lot but he's not had a great/big season and I'm nervous he won't have a contract for next year.


I think he has a contract for next year but I suspect that'll be the last we see of him in the WT


----------



## bitsandbobs (12 Oct 2021)

And Lawson Craddock is finishing up with EF Education.


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Any news on Alex Dowsett? I like him a lot but he's not had a great/big season and I'm nervous he won't have a contract for next year.


Here's a bit of Dowsett news @Cathryn 



View: https://twitter.com/gregorbrown/status/1447859216727912449?s=20


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> Here's a bit of Dowsett news @Cathryn
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/gregorbrown/status/1447859216727912449?s=20



He better hurry up before Filippo gives it a go...

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1447623069271461891?t=73ZNfigHEQCuznm2rO9hcg&s=19


----------



## Cathryn (12 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> Here's a bit of Dowsett news @Cathryn



I saw that. And then I saw about Ganna...sigh...


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Oct 2021)

Sosa to Movistar.

View: https://twitter.com/Movistar_Team/status/1448189261715361795?t=7mT2v5KYOET3XMMr_aGHng&s=19


----------



## rich p (13 Oct 2021)

And Fred Wright extends at Bahrain Vic


View: https://twitter.com/BritishConti/status/1448294523092733956?s=20


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Oct 2021)

Fulgsang signs for the pro cyclists retirement home.... otherwise know as Israel Cycling Academy.


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Fulgsang signs for the pro cyclists retirement home.... otherwise know as Israel Cycling Academy.


Dan Martin has freed up a zimmer frame for him!


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Oct 2021)

What are the odds for Landa and G going there @rich p evens at best ?


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2021)

Miguel Angel Lopez back to Astana after making Movistar look more of a shambles than it always is!


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> Miguel Angel Lopez back to Astana after making Movistar look more of a shambles than it always is!


 Nibali, Moscon, Lopez, Lutsenko...dream team !!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Oct 2021)

Not a transfer as such...

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1450753546354315265?t=XLdJd3hgBF3RlI_aNDZuUg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Oct 2021)

Bit more like it from Israel Cycling....although I didn't think he was old enough ? 

View: https://twitter.com/TeamIsraelSUN/status/1450790595895693318?t=ASlDX3dxHd5Vlxue6sqI3Q&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Oct 2021)

American Will Barta signs for Movistar.


----------



## rich p (23 Oct 2021)

It looks like GT is re-signing with Ineos


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> It looks like GT is re-signing with Ineos


Not sure if it's good or bad for him ? It's going to be tough to be the chosen one for a few riders at Ineos next season. I think Tao is another...didn't exactly shine this year.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Oct 2021)

Also Roger Hammond, currently Performance Director at Bahrain...some performance aswell 😁 is apparently ‘mulling’ over an offer to join Ineos.


----------



## bitsandbobs (25 Oct 2021)

Wielerflits saying that Tiesj Benoot is off from DSM. What is it with DSM??


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Oct 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Wielerflits saying that Tiesj Benoot is off from DSM. What is it with DSM??


I reckon there going to have to give a massive cash bonus if you get to the end of your contract 🙄


----------



## andrew_s (25 Oct 2021)

Benoot was on a 2-year contract starting 2020, so it's not an early departure, but a non-renewal on one side or the other.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Oct 2021)

andrew_s said:


> Benoot was on a 2-year contract starting 2020, so it's not an early departure, but a non-renewal on one side or the other.


Last summer Tiesj Benoot extended his contract with Team DSM (then Sunweb) until the end of 2022. But an irreparable rift has developed in recent weeks and the marriage does not seem to last. Several sources confirm to WielerFlit s that both parties are sitting around the table to split up early. Benoot is now looking for a new team.


----------



## rich p (26 Oct 2021)

There's a rumour that Movistar are hiring Leonardo Piepoli - the renowned chum of nutjob Ricco and a fellow doper!
What a team they are


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> There's a rumour that Movistar are hiring Leonardo Piepoli - the renowned chum of nutjob Ricco and a fellow doper!
> What a team they are


https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...o-piepoli-as-trainer-longtime-ds-arrieta-out/


----------



## rich p (26 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...o-piepoli-as-trainer-longtime-ds-arrieta-out/


Also hiring José Ibarguren who was Saunier Duval's doctor in the dirty years. Although I was surprised to see trhat he's been working for DQS.
I duinno!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> Also hiring José Ibarguren who was Saunier Duval's doctor in the dirty years. Although I was surprised to see trhat he's been working for DQS.
> I duinno!


Only GT win last year was Lopez....probally thought feck it !


----------



## Cathryn (26 Oct 2021)

For the women’s peloton, American rider Kristin Faulkner is moving from Tibco Silicon Valley Bank to Bike Exchange! She had an excellent season and I’ve really enjoyed watching her this year in her first pro season!


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2021)

Not a rider as such...Roger Hammond moves to Ineos from Bahrain Victorious as lead sport director.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Nov 2021)

Ineos sign Fraile and Ben Turner.Ill just keep editing this as Viviani is back aswell 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1455172840966262792?t=EJeUQMmnILINKiIleR3xfA&s=19


View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1455142798185926656?t=pMiZVDv-0k1aFu5r0XUrsA&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Nov 2021)

Might aswell...anyone else ? 

View: https://twitter.com/kimheiduk/status/1455233428635283457?t=vx1Nv3Eq6pEGhJjFP1M0Tg&s=19


----------



## Cathryn (2 Nov 2021)

There was a rumour on The Cycling Podcast that Ineos offered Pog $18m to leave UAE!! It was denied but it's an intriguing rumour!


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Nov 2021)

Cathryn said:


> There was a rumour on The Cycling Podcast that Ineos offered Pog $18m to leave UAE!! It was denied but it's an intriguing rumour!


Yes I read that...was it three times his current salary ? 
With the money saved and their signing spree of the last couple of days....I'm waiting by the phone 😁


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2021)

That's desperate, if it's true.


----------



## mjr (5 Nov 2021)

Entire Team TIBCO-SVB to EF

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK4cwXyYihs


Hopefully it will end better than it did for Cervelo after joining Garmin.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Nov 2021)

He'd be a class signing if true....reckon he could be a GC contender.

View: https://twitter.com/jonas_creteur/status/1458415091737563143?t=Bk4HFC6Lq1H9Qu5LMiwCIg&s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (10 Nov 2021)

Niki Terpstra extends with Total Energies. I thought he'd be out what with Sagan arriving and he hasn't really done very much over the last couple of seasons.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Nov 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> He'd be a class signing if true....reckon he could be a GC contender.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/jonas_creteur/status/1458415091737563143?t=Bk4HFC6Lq1H9Qu5LMiwCIg&s=19



Apparently going to EF
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mark-padun-set-for-transfer-to-ef-education-nippo/


----------



## bitsandbobs (18 Nov 2021)

It's 100 days until Omloop today.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Nov 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> It's 100 days until Omloop today.


Let me get past advent calenders and I'll get excited....
Can't wait


----------



## DCLane (1 Dec 2021)

Mikel Nieve goes back to Caja Rural: https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...r-to-return-to-former-team-caja-rural-in-2022


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Dec 2021)

Where do we thing he's going.....Jumbo ?


----------



## bitsandbobs (7 Dec 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Where do we thing he's going.....Jumbo ?



Who? Tiesj?

DSM strikes again!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Dec 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Who? Tiesj?
> 
> DSM strikes again!


Sorry ! How did you guess 😁
https://www.team-dsm.com/good-luck-tiesj/


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Dec 2021)

Whilst were on it Cav signs a years extension....didn't see that coming 🙄


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2021)

Not really a rumour but I don't know where else to post it.

Qhubeka Next Hash not getting a WorldTour licence next year


View: https://twitter.com/QhubekaAssos/status/1468910500687798272


----------



## rich p (10 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not really a rumour but I don't know where else to post it.
> 
> Qhubeka Next Hash not getting a WorldTour licence next year
> 
> ...



Meaning that Arkea can do all 3 GTs now. And Quintana can do the Giro and avoid competing in a race he has no chance in.
I'm pleased for him and hope he goes well.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Dec 2021)

rich p said:


> Meaning that Arkea can do all 3 GTs now. And Quintana can do the Giro and *avoid competing in a race he has no chance in*.
> I'm pleased for him and hope he goes well.


Sorry, which particular race that he has no chance in are you referring to?


----------



## rich p (10 Dec 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sorry, which particular race that he has no chance in are you referring to?


La Course of course!


----------



## bitsandbobs (11 Dec 2021)

Groenewegen to BikeExchange. Didnt see that one coming!


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Dec 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Groenewegen to BikeExchange. Didnt see that one coming!


Didn't fit into the Tour team ? But what about Bling I hear you ask....don't worry he can't sprint anyway 😁


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2021)

And Gabriel Cullagh leaves Movistar for continental outfit, St Piran.
Always seemed an unlikely fit at the Spanish Disaster Outfit...


----------



## DCLane (11 Dec 2021)

rich p said:


> And Gabriel Cullagh leaves Movistar for continental outfit, St Piran.
> Always seemed an unlikely fit at the Spanish Disaster Outfit...



I wondered where he was going. This was my son's ride this morning, with his team being a support team to Saint Piran, and Gabz Cullaigh being the rider two ahead of my son on the left:







They'll be in a very similar kit to each other next year


----------



## bitsandbobs (12 Dec 2021)

Nico Roche has signed on for, er, Dancing With the Stars Ireland.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Dec 2021)

@Dogtrousers 

View: https://twitter.com/IntermarcheWG/status/1469994378286534658?t=jcserp5iDeMJWK8vlTX_zA&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Dec 2021)

Barnabas Peak. What a great name. Sounds like something out of a Dickens novel. But probably pronouced Pee-acky or something.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Dec 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Nico Roche has signed on for, er, Dancing With the Stars Ireland.


Lol....sort of thinking you were taking the p1ss.

View: https://twitter.com/DWTSIRL/status/1469916036883533824?t=LqAw36A-bFoaM2t2LY-2bw&s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (23 Dec 2021)

Commentary is going to be even more useless!


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jan 2022)

Slow news day and I'm impatient for the season to begin ! 

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1480559127692820487?t=5eFK-v8iNXUA5POMoB08vw&s=19


----------



## rich p (10 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Slow news day and I'm impatient for the season to begin !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1480559127692820487?t=5eFK-v8iNXUA5POMoB08vw&s=19



So the transfer rumours that he was leaving Ineos were non-rumours or summat! 
Let's hope he's fit enough to give Pog and Rog a run for their money in the Tour.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jan 2022)

rich p said:


> So the transfer rumours that he was leaving Ineos were non-rumours or summat!
> Let's hope he's fit enough to give Pog and Rog a run for their money in the Tour.


Fingers crossed ! Saying that I enjoyed watching him last year,he was epic on the gravel stage in the Giro...think it was stage 9/10 ? 
Anyway like you say I do hope he can stay at his peak fitness for the Tour and give us a show had a couple of quid on him at 10/1 😁


----------



## rich p (10 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Fingers crossed ! Saying that I enjoyed watching him last year,he was epic on the gravel stage in the Giro...think it was stage 9/10 ?
> Anyway like you say I do hope he can stay at his peak fitness for the Tour and give us a show had a couple of quid on him at 10/1 😁


Bollox, that's put the mockers on him already!!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jan 2022)

rich p said:


> Bollox, that's put the mockers on him already!!!!!


Stick with me...I think I was about 6 pounds 60p up last season.


----------



## rich p (10 Jan 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Stick with me...I think I was about 6 pounds 60p up last season.


I'm 10 quid down on Bet365 free bets...on the horses!
About which I know less than I do about pro cycling


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jan 2022)

rich p said:


> About which I know less than I do about pro cycling


Is that possible ?


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jan 2022)

Stage 9 it was ..can't believe that was his first GT stage win ! Some way to win one though 😁

View: https://twitter.com/VelonCC/status/1393981217343741954?t=-mCzVUJxlUBICJ_5w2ZSQg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jan 2022)

Sorry back to transfers....DSM certainly seem to make some odd decisions ? 

View: https://twitter.com/HBAxeon/status/1480570337662230534?t=6wWEr9UBMfvxaYMhxG8rug&s=19


----------



## DCLane (10 Jan 2022)

@Adam4868 I'm wondering if in their mind Leo Hayter wasn't "committed enough" to them, therefore it's goodbye and select someone who is?

Following the Twitter link, and to Leo Hayter's Strava, it appears he's been training with Ineos so may well have annoyed DSM.


----------



## DRM (11 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Adam4868 I'm wondering if in their mind Leo Hayter wasn't "committed enough" to them, therefore it's goodbye and select someone who is?
> 
> Following the Twitter link, and to Leo Hayter's Strava, it appears he's been training with Ineos so may well have annoyed DSM.


I was under the impression that as a lot of pro’s live in certain areas, ie Girona that riders from different teams did training rides together, and would have mates in other teams in the same area


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jan 2022)

DRM said:


> I was under the impression that as a lot of pro’s live in certain areas, ie Girona that riders from different teams did training rides together, and would have mates in other teams in the same area


You get to see your brother aswell....if that's a good thing 😁


----------



## DCLane (11 Jan 2022)

DRM said:


> I was under the impression that as a lot of pro’s live in certain areas, ie Girona that riders from different teams did training rides together, and would have mates in other teams in the same area



They do, but usually the team approve of it. If he's training with an open view to move to a World Tour team then maybe not.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Adam4868 I'm wondering if in their mind Leo Hayter wasn't "committed enough" to them, therefore it's goodbye and select someone who is?
> 
> Following the Twitter link, and to Leo Hayter's Strava, it appears he's been training with Ineos so may well have annoyed DSM.


2023....signs for Ineos.😁


----------



## DCLane (12 Jan 2022)

Simon Clarke signs for Israel Premier-Tech: https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...ul-simon-clarke-signs-for-israel-premier-tech

Just how big is their squad?


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> Simon Clarke signs for Israel Premier-Tech: https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...ul-simon-clarke-signs-for-israel-premier-tech
> 
> Just how big is their squad?


It's like one big retirement home.🙄


----------



## mjr (12 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> Simon Clarke signs for Israel Premier-Tech: https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...ul-simon-clarke-signs-for-israel-premier-tech
> 
> Just how big is their squad?


Only 31 confirmed riders I think.

If you want scary, Jumbo are thought to only have 29 so far, so could recruit a few more. Henao is without a team but thought to be heading for retirement. Pozzovivo has also been left free by the fall of Qhubeka, but I don't see how another leader would fit at Jumbo, who have already declared two leaders for the Tour. Charlie Quarterman could be a good TT/peloton-pusher signing for someone, after he was dropped by Trek following an injury-hit season.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Feb 2022)

Domenico Pozzovivo signs for Wanty Gobert Materiaux.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Domenico Pozzovivo signs for Wanty Gobert Materiaux.



Go Pozzo!


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Go Pozzo!


Good win for Wanty in Oman by Jan Hirt,they need the points.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Good win for Wanty in Oman by Jan Hirt,they need the points.


I saw him get mugged yesterday (?) and come in second so pleased to hear he got a win.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Feb 2022)

Works getting in the way of my viewing time at the moment....gonna have to have a word with the management !


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Feb 2022)

I've been watching Lanterne Rouge on Youtube. Short bite size summaries for my limited attention span.


----------



## mjr (15 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've been watching Lanterne Rouge on Youtube. Short bite size summaries for my limited attention span.


But don't you find his monotone... oh, look, snowdrops!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Apr 2022)

More in the rumour category....Ineos interested in Girmay.
https://www.nieuwsblad.be/cnt/dmf20220406_94756293


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Apr 2022)

Dylan Van Baarle to Jumbo Visma according to Belgian Press, who are saying that Tratnik is heading that way as well.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Apr 2022)

BalkanExpress said:


> Dylan Van Baarle to Jumbo Visma according to Belgian Press, who are saying that Tratnik is heading that way as well.


Too old for the Ineos classics squad 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2022)

Rumour has it of a move for Dylan Van Baarle from Ineos to Jumbo.....
Maybe there after a classics squad 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2022)

Ineos look to be building a class young squad.
https://www.ad.nl/giro/ineos-strikt-jonge-nederlandse-klassementsrenner-thymen-arensman~a36566de/


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Ineos look to be building a class young squad.
> https://www.ad.nl/giro/ineos-strikt-jonge-nederlandse-klassementsrenner-thymen-arensman~a36566de/



You can never have too many klassementsrenners


----------



## rich p (31 May 2022)

Bauke Mollema, a decent performer but unlikely to pull up any trees these days, has been given a 4 year contract at the age of 35 which will take him through to his 40th birthday.
Slightly weird move by Trek


----------



## DCLane (31 May 2022)

Mason Hollyman, who we know as he was at Kirklees Cycling Academy with son no. 2, has signed for Israel - Premier Tech having moved up from Israel Cycling Academy: https://israelpremiertech.com/climbing-up-the-ranks-mason-hollyman-to-turn-pro-in-2023/

He's done well and we see him out and about occasionally.


----------



## bitsandbobs (31 May 2022)

rich p said:


> Bauke Mollema, a decent performer but unlikely to pull up any trees these days, has been given a 4 year contract at the age of 35 which will take him through to his 40th birthday.
> Slightly weird move by Trek



Seems odd - his last extension was for 2 years. Maybe the idea is that he'll move into some other role. Or maybe they just want to give him a good crack at finally bagging a giro stage.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> Mason Hollyman, who we know as he was at Kirklees Cycling Academy with son no. 2, has signed for Israel - Premier Tech having moved up from Israel Cycling Academy: https://israelpremiertech.com/climbing-up-the-ranks-mason-hollyman-to-turn-pro-in-2023/
> 
> He's done well and we see him out and about occasionally.



Tell him to watch out for creepy old men with bags of Werthers Originals. Israel Premier Tech is full of them,

"I won the Tour de France, you know ..."


----------



## Chislenko (31 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> Mason Hollyman, who we know as he was at Kirklees Cycling Academy with son no. 2, has signed for Israel - Premier Tech having moved up from Israel Cycling Academy: https://israelpremiertech.com/climbing-up-the-ranks-mason-hollyman-to-turn-pro-in-2023/
> 
> He's done well and we see him out and about occasionally.



He is in the race I recorded yesterday and am now watching, Mercan Tour.

Maybe he isn't, I think I was mislead by the commentator!


----------



## DCLane (31 May 2022)

Chislenko said:


> He is in the race I recorded yesterday and am now watching, Mercan Tour.
> 
> Maybe he isn't, I think I was mislead by the commentator!



Probably not - according to his Strava he's just finished the Alpes Isère - https://www.strava.com/activities/7222117957


----------



## bitsandbobs (2 Jun 2022)

Guess who's back ......

https://www.wielerflits.nl/nieuws/davide-rebellin-50-maakt-rentree-na-dubbele-beenbreuk/

Ed: English version

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rebellin-returns-from-leg-fracture-to-start-30th-pro-season/


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Jun 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Guess who's back ......
> 
> https://www.wielerflits.nl/nieuws/davide-rebellin-50-maakt-rentree-na-dubbele-beenbreuk/
> 
> ...


Finished 19 th 😁


----------



## DCLane (2 Jun 2022)

There's hope for us all. Having got my 3rd cat licence last year at 51 do you think ... ?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2022)

Tom Dumoulin retiring at the end of 2022.
Thought I'd put it here...doesn't really warrant its own thread ?
Aswell as Valverde,Porte,Nibali...end of a era


----------



## Cathryn (3 Jun 2022)

Lots of retirees at the end of the year...


View: https://twitter.com/Prince_of_Stats/status/1532690531918172161?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw


----------



## rich p (3 Jun 2022)

Shame about Tom D who's the only one not retiring for age reasons.

There's a typo @Adam4868 ...they've missed off Froomey!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> Shame about Tom D who's the only one not retiring for age reasons.
> 
> There's a typo @Adam4868 ...they've missed off Froomey!


We'll fall out


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2022)

Took them long enough! 

View: https://twitter.com/TeamTotalEnrg/status/1532619160899010562?t=72wXo07zBXLG-ZS4fiPagQ&s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (10 Jun 2022)

Alpecin appear to have signed Michael Fabricant.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jun 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Alpecin appear to have signed Michael Fabricant.
> View attachment 648440


Because he's worth it.....


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2022)

Carapaz to EF ? 
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/richard-carapaz-set-for-shock-move-to-ef-education-easypost/


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Carapaz to EF ?
> https://www.velonews.com/news/road/richard-carapaz-set-for-shock-move-to-ef-education-easypost/



Slightly strange move if it's true. What's the money like?
I get that he won't be top gog for the Tour at Ineos but he's never going to beat Pog, Rog and Vin these days so might be better going for Vuelta and the Giro.
I gues they all want to have a crack at the Tour though.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> Slightly strange move if it's true. What's the money like?
> I get that he won't be top gog for the Tour at Ineos but he's never going to beat Pog, Rog and Vin these days so might be better going for Vuelta and the Giro.
> I gues they all want to have a crack at the Tour though.


Yea I'm guessing he's thinking he might be pushed out....they've a few GC men and youngers coming through.
Was sort of hoping he'd go back to Movistar


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2022)

I think Bike Exchange needs more than just Eddie Dunbar but he's had a solid season


View: https://twitter.com/velonews/status/1539317761444298753?s=20&t=w5K4hlhXN0wJeEu2KM-XDA


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2022)

Looking like the Carapaz move to EF is more than rumour.....can't really see them building a team capable of winning a grand tour though ? Stage wins at best


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Looking like the Carapaz move to EF is more than rumour.....can't really see them building a team capable of winning a grand tour though ? Stage wins at best



Hmmm. weird one. They'd be better off hoovering up a cheap young rider to get UCI points. The next Jai Hindley? 
Easier said than done though!


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jun 2022)

rich p said:


> Hmmm. weird one. They'd be better off hoovering up a cheap young rider to get UCI points. The next Jai Hindley?
> Easier said than done though!


Will his UCI points transfer over 
All seriousness I can only think he wants to be a sole leader for GC....it's never going to happen at Ineos.To many youngsters coming through I think.?
Or maybe it's his only chance to wear Pink again


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

Pah ! Ineos are so last year 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/dnlbenson/status/1551486403195932672?t=kE0QPNl42ovAl15iouis_w&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

Mike Teunissen Jumbo to Wanty.
https://www.wielerflits.nl/nieuws/mike-teunissen-nadert-akkoord-met-intermarche-wanty-gobert/


----------



## Cathryn (25 Jul 2022)

Lorena Wiebes leaving mid contract for a pile of cash at SDWorx. Really poor timing of the announcement. 

https://cyclinguptodate.com/cycling/breaking-lorena-wiebes-set-for-dramatic-transfer-to-team-ds-worx


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jul 2022)

Astana signing....until the end of 2022 😲

View: https://twitter.com/AstanaQazTeam/status/1552584720525008896?t=z2bm15hLvUMAzRZhwIdU1Q&s=19


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Astana signing....until the end of 2022 😲
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/AstanaQazTeam/status/1552584720525008896?t=z2bm15hLvUMAzRZhwIdU1Q&s=19




Will they be a team after 2022?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Aug 2022)

Leo Hayter confirmed to Ineos for the next three years.
Eddie Dunbar to Bike exchange.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Aug 2022)

Alexander Kristoff to Uno-X 3 years


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Leo Hayter confirmed to Ineos for the next three years.
> Eddie Dunbar to Bike exchange.



Carapaz is rumoured to be off to EF


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Carapaz is rumoured to be off to EF


Yea I read that....sort of hope they do.Quite like EF and I reckon he'd be a good GC rider for them ?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Aug 2022)

Mike Teunissen joins Intermarché-Wanty.


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea I read that....sort of hope they do.Quite like EF and I reckon he'd be a good GC rider for them ?



I like EF too and he'll be good for them. I'm not sure why Ineos are dumping him now - he's good for a couple of more years at least before he becomes a Uran Uran ...
Ineos are wanting a young team of up and coming riders but I can't see much potential for Pog and Vingo challengers. I may be wrong!
Pidcock? Tulett? Rodriguez? Martinez?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> I like EF too and he'll be good for them. I'm not sure why Ineos are dumping him now - he's good for a couple of more years at least before he becomes a Uran Uran ...
> Ineos are wanting a young team of up and coming riders but I can't see much potential for Pog and Vingo challengers. I may be wrong!
> Pidcock? Tulett? Rodriguez? Martinez?


Yea I know what you mean...but I guess they've got to give them the chance.Id give the youngsters a go ! Suprised at Martinez this year for Ineos,never really seemed to get going ? Maybe Carapaz wants more than there prepared to let him have a go at...not money more GC opportunities.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Aug 2022)

Valverde to Israel Cycling.....🙄


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Mike Teunissen joins Intermarché-Wanty.



You beat me to it.

Oh what the hell ... I've copied the link, I may as well use it

View: https://twitter.com/IntermarcheWG/status/1554144765431742464


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Aug 2022)

Zdnek Stybar joins Astana until 2024.
He was quoted as saying....

“I’ve been looking to join a team with a much stronger classics line up than the current team I ride for. So I’m delighted to have the opportunity to ride at Astana”

Makes sense as they allways seem so strong in the classics 😁


----------



## T4tomo (2 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Ineos are wanting a young team of up and coming riders but I can't see much potential for Pog and Vingo challengers. I may be wrong!
> Pidcock? Tulett? Rodriguez? Martinez?



I assume Ineos and hoping a fit again Bernal will challenge them, if indeed anyone can


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Aug 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I assume Ineos and hoping a fit again Bernal will challenge them, if indeed anyone can


As much as I hope he'll get back to his pre crash form I doubt Ineos can rely on that,they have plenty of younger riders coming through who could be given a chance if they want to challenge for GC.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Aug 2022)

Just for you @Dogtrousers 
Former World Champion Rui Costa joins Intermarche Wanty !


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2022)

Loads and loads!
7 young FDJ riders movibv up from juniors to the Pro team including Sam Watson.
Ganna new deal at Ineos
Hermans, Kragh Anderson and some others going from somewhere to somewhere 😊


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2022)

SKA and Quentin H plus Plowright and Kaden Groves to Alpecin. 
QH had a really goid cross season and has done pretty well on the riad this year. 
Bike Exchange can ill afford to lose good young riders like Groves you'd have thought


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Loads and loads!
> 7 young FDJ riders movibv up from juniors to the Pro team including Sam Watson.
> Ganna new deal at Ineos
> Hermans, Kragh Anderson and some others going from somewhere to somewhere 😊


Good to see FDJ bringing the youth through.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

18 year old Joshua Tarling signs for Ineos Grenadiers. The Welsh rider is seen as a huge talent on the track and road.
Look to be building a good young team hopefully....no news on Yates renewing ? Never really shined since joining Ineos ☹️


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> no news on Yates renewing



EF? Back to Bike Exchange? 
He was reasonably decent at the Tour considering he was sick IIRC.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> EF? Back to Bike Exchange?
> He was reasonably decent at the Tour considering he was sick IIRC.


Yes he was but I'm sorry to say I'm not sure where there going to fit him in as a leader on GC ? Feel like he's one of those riders who's got the talent but falls short on three weeks.Could be just sh1t luck,but Ineos are going to want to challenge Jumbo,UAE and can you see him as a leader ? 
Sort of hope he gets a better offer,EF sounds good 😁


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Yes he was but I'm sorry to say I'm not sure where there going to fit him in as a leader on GC ? Feel like he's one of those riders who's got the talent but falls short on three weeks.Could be just sh1t luck,but Ineos are going to want to challenge Jumbo,UAE and can you see him as a leader ?
> Sort of hope he gets a better offer,EF sounds good 😁



Not really, I agree, but who else do Ineos have as a 3 week GC rider apart from hoping Bernal will be back stronger? 
Dani Martinez? Carlos Rodriguez?
Hayter, TGH, Sivakov are similar at the moment.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Not really, I agree, but who else do Ineos have as a 3 week GC rider apart from hoping Bernal will be back stronger?
> Dani Martinez? Carlos Rodriguez?
> Hayter, TGH, Sivakov are similar at the moment.


Now you mention it ! I'd like to see Pidcock given a chance.Right age and he's shown in different disciplines what he's capable of.Martinez has looked a bit off the mark this year ?


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2022)

Dylan (can you help us get some points) Teuns to Israel cycling.


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Dylan (can you help us get some points) Teuns to Israel cycling.



...but it's probably too late anyway...how do you feel about racing in Uzbhekistan?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Aug 2022)

.EF look to be building a good team, apparently a big talent.

View: https://twitter.com/EFprocycling/status/1555903743799042048?t=xghzAsT_UwA-qMY7MxN7kg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> EF? Back to Bike Exchange?
> He was reasonably decent at the Tour considering he was sick IIRC.


https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...es-open-the-window-for-a-bikeexchange-return/
I know it's only rumours but going back to Bike Exchange I think is his best option ? Surely his days as a GC leader at Ineos are numbered....too many youngsters to take his place there


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...es-open-the-window-for-a-bikeexchange-return/
> I know it's only rumours but going back to Bike Exchange I think is his best option ? Surely his days as a GC leader at Ineos are numbered....too many youngsters to take his place there



Do you have a paid account for velonews Adam or just read the headlines?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Do you have a paid account for velonews Adam or just read the headlines?


Yea just the headlines Rich...can usually find the jist of it on Twitter.
Not spending any more money....I do 40 quid a year on GCN 🙄


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2022)

Tim Wellens signs for UAE Team Emirates on a two year deal.
Bob Jungels to Bora.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Aug 2022)

I think I've read/heard on youtube a number of leavers from Intermarche-WG: Jan Hirt, Quintin Herrmans and Kristoff I think.

I need to scour this thread for what's happening.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think I've read/heard on youtube a number of leavers from Intermarche-WG: Jan Hirt, Quintin Herrmans and Kristoff I think.
> 
> I need to scour this thread for what's happening.


Out with the old in with the new ? 

View: https://twitter.com/IntermarcheWG/status/1556943402679386114?t=E9hqxQAV-RjATlnGkW8aVQ&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Aug 2022)

I seem to remember Herremans was pissed off at not making the tour squad, so that may have something to do with it.
Hirt will be a loss, he's been very good in some of the "minor races" but my memory is not good enough to say which ones.
I wonder if diddy Domenico Pozzovivo is up for another year.


----------



## Cathryn (10 Aug 2022)

For the women’s peloton, Ashleigh Moolman Pasio is leaving SDWorx and going to AG Insurance NXTG. Not surprised she’s moving on for her final year but a little surprised it’s to that team. And Brodie Chapman is leaving FDJ, which I am sad about!


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2022)

Cav to Bora !


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Cav to Bora !



For real?

Errr BOTA Hansglohe ?


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> For real?



View: https://twitter.com/BOTAhansglohe/status/1557282964651872256?t=VUJh9R8PUJu1aAFq8gMMHg&s=19

No 🙄


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> No 🙄


That's not funny. Poor Sam Bennett is still being revived with smelling salts.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's not funny. Poor Sam Bennett is still being revived with smelling salts.


Definately need something to wake him up this season !


----------



## T4tomo (10 Aug 2022)

were it true it would have been hilarious


----------



## Mike_P (10 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Dylan (can you help us get some points) Teuns to Israel cycling.



Apparently he has to score enough points to get to be one of their top 10 scoring riders before any count, so at least the first 124 points he gains will not count. On Tuesday they were 296 points behind Lotto Soudal with Movistar 659 points further ahead in the last safe place. 346 points separate Movistar, Cofidis, EF and Bike Exchange.


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Apparently he has to score enough points to get to be one of their top 10 scoring riders before any count, so at least the first 124 points he gains will not count. On Tuesday they were 296 points behind Lotto Soudal with Movistar 659 points further ahead in the last safe place. 346 points separate Movistar, Cofidis, EF and Bike Exchange.


More analysis at https://lanternerouge.com.au/2022/0...fter-bikeexchange-take-off-relegation-battle/

Some smart transfer business there, but sucks for the riders fired from Israel and EF.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Aug 2022)

It's all a bit crazy having points not countered until a rider is in the teams top 10 scorers. They ought to have stated which races points will countered in and let all a teams riders contribute, otherwise it's like a defender on football scoring a rare goal and it not be countered in the tables goal difference.


----------



## T4tomo (11 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> It's all a bit crazy having points not countered until a rider is in the teams top 10 scorers. They ought to have stated which races points will countered in and let all a teams riders contribute, otherwise it's like a defender on football scoring a rare goal and it not be countered in the tables goal difference.



I guess it prevents bigger teams with bigger rosters getting undue credit for flooding minor races with lesser riders and hovering up points.

anyway its the rules and the teams know it is at start of season...


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Aug 2022)

Usually a pretty reliable source...

View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1558406936994975745?t=Ihk0QY8TMnNBqVDukujlrg&s=19


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Usually a pretty reliable source...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1558406936994975745?t=Ihk0QY8TMnNBqVDukujlrg&s=19




Will they get an invite to the Tour? Probs with Cav


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Will they get an invite to the Tour? Probs with Cav


Would of thought that's one of the only reasons for him to go....and a guaranteed spot at the tour ?


----------



## johnblack (15 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Usually a pretty reliable source...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1558406936994975745?t=Ihk0QY8TMnNBqVDukujlrg&s=19




Aren’t they being sponsored by Carrefour next season, getting a big lump of lovely cash?


----------



## T4tomo (15 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Will they get an invite to the Tour? Probs with Cav



They did this year, team 22 of 22. As long as Eddie Merckx doesn't sabotage the invite list I assume they will be on it for 2023. He might have to make do a with a B list lead out train, but then he is pretty good at surfing the wheels anyway.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2022)

Tom Dumoulin has retired (again).

View: https://twitter.com/tom_dumoulin/status/1559215107514720259


Die tank is leeg, apparently.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Die tank is leeg, apparently.



Mine's been a bit leeg for some time.

I've often wondered how good Demi Vollering would have been if her parents had named her Full Vollering


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2022)

Kwiato signs for another couple of years. He's had a rough year


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Kwiato signs for another couple of years. He's had a rough year


Class rider...think he's back today in Denmark.
One of my favourite wins when he beat Sagan at Milan San Remo 😍


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2022)

😲

View: https://twitter.com/friebos/status/1560598427834130432?t=tPOkjiSIDCywaPY82BEFgA&s=19


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> 😲
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/friebos/status/1560598427834130432?t=tPOkjiSIDCywaPY82BEFgA&s=19




It was common knowledge before today so Friebe is talking bollix


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2022)

Another well kept secret...
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/richard-carapaz-signs-for-ef-education-easypost/


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Another well kept secret...
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/richard-carapaz-signs-for-ef-education-easypost/



Did Daniel Friebe know?


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/EFprocycling/status/1561708687781158912?t=sZ00_TlauQqOQQmgKR5PHg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2022)

Not sure it's worth a thread of its own...
No disrespect Alex 😁 Dowsett steps down from WorldTour to plan next phase of his racing career.


----------



## DCLane (28 Aug 2022)

@Adam4868 - that's been coming for a while, particularly since his daughter was born together with him getting involved with investments elsewhere.

Best wishes to whatever he chooses to do, whatever that is. It looks like he's going to be taking a TT coaching / tech support route ...


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Adam4868 - that's been coming for a while, particularly since his daughter was born together with him getting involved with investments elsewhere.
> 
> Best wishes to whatever he chooses to do, whatever that is. It looks like he's going to be taking a TT coaching / tech support route ...


Said he's going to try his hand at TTs 🙄
amongst other things.
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...tour-to-plan-next-phase-of-his-racing-career/


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Said he's going to try his hand at TTs 🙄
> amongst other things.
> https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...tour-to-plan-next-phase-of-his-racing-career/



Joining the grave(l)yard of cyclists past their prime


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Joining the grave(l)yard of cyclists past their prime


Thought Israel cycling was that....more the crem ?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1564161348384296961?t=bac2oHKOz1Bx9q8jPM8xkg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2022)

Also not confirmed but looks likely Connor Swift to Ineos from Arkea.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Aug 2022)

who amongst the big bank rolls is going to be chasing J Vine ?


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Also not confirmed but looks likely Connor Swift to Ineos from Arkea.



Odd one?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2022)

rich p said:


> Odd one?


Replacement for Van Baarle ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Sep 2022)

Lilian Calmejane to IWG

View: https://twitter.com/IntermarcheWG/status/1566792126561763329


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2022)

Su're most knew allready but it's a slow news day 

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1570080720663760901?t=E0-9Hbapnn4La2La7fsk0w&s=19


----------



## andrew_s (15 Sep 2022)

The best transfer rumour I've come across recently is PFP to INEOS

https://dicodusport.fr/blog/vtt-pauline-ferrand-prevot-proche-de-rejoindre-ineos-pour-2023/
https://esmtb.com/rumores-2023-ineos-creara-un-super-equipo-de-mtb-con-pauline-ferrand-prevot/
https://www.mountainbike.es/deporte/fichajes-2023-sabemos_263499_102.html

They've already got Pidders for the men's team


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Sep 2022)

UAE after Adam Yates ? 
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/uae-team-emirates-chasing-adam-yates/


----------



## bitsandbobs (17 Sep 2022)

Jumbo CEO remains in chokey over the weekend following money laundering raids


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/TeamEmiratesUAE/status/1572135035364409349?t=uB01DLF0CS8SIOq4sKVEsQ&s=19


----------



## Chislenko (20 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/TeamEmiratesUAE/status/1572135035364409349?t=uB01DLF0CS8SIOq4sKVEsQ&s=19




Adam, 

I am waiting for the post where you tell me Cofidis have signed Davide Rebellin 😟😟


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Adam,
> 
> I am waiting for the post where you tell me Cofidis have signed Davide Rebellin 😟😟


Rest....I'll wake you up 😁


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/TeamEmiratesUAE/status/1572135035364409349?t=uB01DLF0CS8SIOq4sKVEsQ&s=19




Support for Pog along with Majka in the Tour? 
Instead if the nutjobs that did the Vuelta fir UAE


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Support for Pog along with Majka in the Tour?
> Instead if the nutjobs that did the Vuelta fir UAE


Yea I reckon,although I do hope Pog doesn't concentrate too much on the Tour! 
Personally speaking I reckon Pog is the best in the world at the moment...big statement maybe but put him in any race classics,gt,TT and you wouldn't write him off.Sure he's going to want revenge but love to watch him in Roubaix,Flanders ect.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2022)

No Bernal at Lombardy ☹️

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1572244264205131779?t=2zSxYG-sC2I_xHNXT6mfLg&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Sep 2022)

Only talk I know but....

View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1572667108692983815?t=X3J0D7P2fSiTA6EBlvbWMA&s=19


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2022)

Ineos signing another young rider
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/michael-leonard-signs-for-ineos-grenadiers/
"You'll never win anything with kids"


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Only talk I know but....
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1572667108692983815?t=X3J0D7P2fSiTA6EBlvbWMA&s=19




He deserves a payrise wherever he ends up!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Sep 2022)

rich p said:


> Ineos signing another young rider
> https://www.velonews.com/news/road/michael-leonard-signs-for-ineos-grenadiers/
> "You'll never win anything with kids"


Investing in the future 😁 Although I've enjoyed the past couple of seasons for Ineos and their change of ways.
NB Id have never said that with Chris in the team,he won't hear me he's just finishing the Vuelta 😍


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2022)

I know the feeling....I feel for him 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2022)

Nooooo.
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...ffe-wanting-immediate-tour-de-france-success/


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Oct 2022)

Gaviria to Movistar and Quintana looks to be leaving Arkea.


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Quintana looks to be leaving Arkea.



I wonder who'll have him now? He's a bit toxic even if it was 'only' painkillers. It didn't even carry a ban did it?
Did he jump or was he pushed?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> I wonder who'll have him now? He's a bit toxic even if it was 'only' painkillers. It didn't even carry a ban did it?
> Did he jump or was he pushed?


Israel 🙄 He should have took it on the chin...he's made a bigger deal of it now.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2022)

How long till ineos gets an open bank account to chase TDF winners ? i know there has been a bit of a storm about remco already


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Nooooo.
> https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...ffe-wanting-immediate-tour-de-france-success/


Just mind games from Ineos trying to destabilise Quickstep like they did Garmin about 2010. Remco is on a famously long contract.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> How long till ineos gets an open bank account to chase TDF winners ? i know there has been a bit of a storm about remco already


Pretty odd one to me,they've plenty of talent coming through Pidcock,Hayter, Sheffield...I reckon Pidcock could be a Tour winner.Anyway unless the Tour is everything to you I reckon they've a decent team.Classics,one day,Podiums at Giro and Vuelta.Not that bad.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Oct 2022)

mjr said:


> Just mind games from Ineos trying to destabilise Quickstep like they did Garmin about 2010. Remco is on a famously long contract.


Maybe it never even happened...bit like Roglic


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Pretty odd one to me,they've plenty of talent coming through Pidcock,Hayter, Sheffield...I reckon Pidcock could be a Tour winner.Anyway unless the Tour is everything to you I reckon they've a decent team.Classics,one day,Podiums at Giro and Vuelta.Not that bad.



from what i have read the owner (ratcliffe ) is really after a TDF asap so it depends on whether his pockets last long enough for the new talent to shine .I agree the TDF isnt the only race but to most sponsors its the only one that matters in terms of brand exposure to the non fan masses


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2022)

Only one rider can win the TdF so it's a bit nuts trying to buy the win. 4 months ago you'd have thought Ineos would have to buy Pogacar but look where that would have got them!
From what I read, Sir Dave's message to Lefevre was along the lines of, " Congratulations on the Vuelta win. If you ever want to sell him, let me know"
Which is a far cry from offering to buy him, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> Only one rider can win the TdF so it's a bit nuts trying to buy the win. 4 months ago you'd have thought Ineos would have to buy Pogacar but look where that would have got them!
> From what I read, Sir Dave's message to Lefevre was along the lines of, " Congratulations on the Vuelta win. If you ever want to sell him, let me know"
> Which is a far cry from offering to buy him, unless I'm missing something.



probably just the media sh$t stirring


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> Only one rider can win the TdF so it's a bit nuts trying to buy the win. 4 months ago you'd have thought Ineos would have to buy Pogacar but look where that would have got them!
> From what I read, Sir Dave's message to Lefevre was along the lines of, " Congratulations on the Vuelta win. If you ever want to sell him, let me know"
> Which is a far cry from offering to buy him, unless I'm missing something.


When I spoke to Dave about a hour ago it was "how much is Mas" 😲


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> When I spoke to Dave about a hour ago it was "how much is Mas" 😲



depends how many cakes he ate after he won ...........


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2022)

Cav to Arkea...

...you heard it here first, cos I only just made it up

Guaranteed TdF ride for Cav and oddles of publicity for Arkea and they have spare money now Nairo has gone!


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2022)

BB...Arkea...FDJ ? Obviously a big signing for someone.I read a interview with Stevo Cummins and they asked him if he'd like to sign Cav.His reply was yea of course,but thats why I'm not in the transfer department 😁


----------



## cyberknight (4 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> Cav to Arkea...
> 
> ...you heard it here first, cos I only just made it up
> 
> Guaranteed TdF ride for Cav and oddles of publicity for Arkea and they have spare money now Nairo has gone!



i think cav will be trying for a team with spesh bikes ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> i think cav will be trying for a team with spesh bikes ?



That would be Bora or ... er ... Quickstep. So Bora it is.

Anyway, I told you all absolutely _ages _ago that he was going to Wanty Groupe Gobert. People treated me as if I was some kind of idiot.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> i think cav will be trying for a team with spesh bikes ?


Bora at the moment isn't it....Bennet would have to go and I think Bora are more GC now than sprinters.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2022)

Is this because Cav has personal sponsorship with Spesh, so would want to continue that? Or some other reason.


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> People treated me as if I was some kind of idiot



....must resisit...


----------



## cyberknight (4 Oct 2022)

bora and quick step , neither are an option i think .
More likely he will take any team and bike that can get him to the TDF


----------



## mjr (5 Oct 2022)

Some DS moves: Rasch from Ineos to UnoX, Magnus Backstedt to Canyon SRAM.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Oct 2022)

Spanish petroleum company Repsol to join Movistar and double the team’s budget. Fernando Gaviria thought to be their first signing,


----------



## Jameshow (10 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> bora and quick step , neither are an option i think .
> More likely he will take any team and bike that can get him to the TDF



Isreal start up then?!!


----------



## Cathryn (11 Oct 2022)

Twitter rumours have Cav going to a team run by Lance Armstrong. I am desperately hoping this is not true.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Oct 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Twitter rumours have Cav going to a team run by Lance Armstrong. I am desperately hoping this is not true.



Superdrug as the sponsor?


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Oct 2022)

Most of the speculation I've read is BnB Hotels for Cav.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Isreal start up then?!!



will they make world tour and get a garuenteed place next year?


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> will they make world tour and get a garuenteed place next year?


They'll be doing sportives around Jerusalem with Sir Chris.


----------



## DCLane (11 Oct 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Twitter rumours have Cav going to a team run by Lance Armstrong. I am desperately hoping this is not true.


Unless Lance has bought into at least a Pro-Conti team he won't have the race entry options.


Adam4868 said:


> Most of the speculation I've read is BnB Hotels for Cav.


This one makes sense. BnB has WorldTour invites and options.


cyberknight said:


> will they make world tour and get a garuenteed place next year?


Israel ... whatever the last bit is hasn't got the points to keep WorldTour, so Pro-Conti it will have to be: https://lanternerouge.com.au/2022/1...d-with-israel-premier-tech-relegation-battle/


----------



## DCLane (18 Oct 2022)

Mark Cavendish confirmed for B&B Hotels for a year: https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...year-contract-with-jerome-pineaus-french-team

Good PR for the team if he gets the record-breaking TDF stage win.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Oct 2022)

See Velonews is being cautious; "Both riders are currently sat on 34 stage wins, and it’s unlikely that Merckx will add to his tally any time soon."!


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2022)

Apparently he chose that particular team as a bit of a learning process for his post-retirement project, running a B&B near Torquay, with views of the sea and herds of wildebeest, called Forty Tours...


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Oct 2022)

Max Richeze looks like being his lead out man,I was hoping they might sign Nairoman !


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Max Richeze looks like being his lead out man,I was hoping they might sign Nairoman !



Make Morkov an offer he can't refuse!


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Oct 2022)

Ruben Guerreiro,Gaviria and Ivan Romeo sign for Movistar


----------



## Ridgeway (19 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> Apparently he chose that particular team as a bit of a learning process for his post-retirement project, running a B&B near Torquay, with views of the sea and herds of wildebeest, called Forty Tours...




Now that is good

Just missing the hanging gardens of Babylon.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2022)

Sanchez back to Astana and young Scot Sean Flynn makes the jump to world tour team DSM.


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2022)

And Guerreiro jumps ship from EF to Movistar while Honore fills the gap at EF from 'DQS' - or whatever they're called now!


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Sanchez back to Astana



Is he planning on doing a Rebellin? Or, maybe, a Valverde.
Dopers Anonymous!


----------



## Chislenko (21 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> Is he planning on doing a Rebellin? Or, maybe, a Valverde.
> Dopers Anonymous!



I thought the doper was Sammy Sanchez not L L Sanchez?


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I thought the doper was Sammy Sanchez not L L Sanchez?


I have no doubts he was a doper

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/1...ue-to-reported-links-to-Operacion-Puerto.aspx

https://www.dopeology.org/incidents/Sánchez-investigation/

https://www.dopeology.org/incidents/Operación-Chinatown/


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> I have no doubts he was a doper
> 
> http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/1...ue-to-reported-links-to-Operacion-Puerto.aspx
> 
> ...


To be honest he's never been a rider I was fond of.Too showy,look at me ! 
Odd to break a contract to sign for a year though ?


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2022)

Sorry just read Bahrain got rid,aswell as Jan Tratnik,Domen Novak and Stevie Williams.


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Jan Tratnik,Domen Novak and Stevie Williams.



Tratnik and Novak are Slovenians to help Pog?
Shame about Steve, he had a good win last year IIRC


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2022)

Rumours are that B&B hotels are cancelling the press conference to announce Cav signing


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Oct 2022)

rich p said:


> Rumours are that B&B hotels are cancelling the press conference to announce Cav signing


Yea read that yesterday myself...sponsorship problems ? 
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...am-for-2023-cancels-planned-press-conference/


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2022)

Wrong section I know but so what ...
Sonny Cobrelli retires due to health concerns.
Class Roubaix win at least ! 

View: https://twitter.com/BHRVictorious/status/1586646226757369857?t=H4zrMQWKJWXWx5eXeBBYiQ&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2022)

Jay Vine signs a two year deal with UAE....big signing,I hope he's not a Hirschi 🙄


----------



## Cathryn (3 Nov 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Wrong section I know but so what ...
> Sonny Cobrelli retires due to health concerns.
> Class Roubaix win at least !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/BHRVictorious/status/1586646226757369857?t=H4zrMQWKJWXWx5eXeBBYiQ&s=19




This is really sad. I really feel for him.


Adam4868 said:


> Jay Vine signs a two year deal with UAE....big signing,I hope he's not a Hirschi 🙄



My heart sank at this for a couple of reasons but primarily because the sportswashing from the Middle East in cycling at the moment really bugs me.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2022)

Cathryn said:


> My heart sank at this for a couple of reasons but primarily because the sportswashing from the Middle East in cycling at the moment really bugs me.


On a purely cycling perspective.Probally good for him and his bank account but I'm not sure he will he get the same opportunities and freedom at UAE ?


----------



## Cathryn (3 Nov 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> On a purely cycling perspective.Probally good for him and his bank account but I'm not sure he will he get the same opportunities and freedom at UAE ?



Yes, that was the other reasoning I alluded too. Not great all round. Except financially I guess. And I like him and am glad he’s doing well.


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Yes, that was the other reasoning I alluded too. Not great all round. Except financially I guess. And I like him and am glad he’s doing well.



And he was on the minimum wage at Alpecin ISTR


----------



## Cathryn (4 Nov 2022)

rich p said:


> And he was on the minimum wage at Alpecin ISTR



I heard he had to buy his own lunch (although clearly can't verify that). I don't begrudge him his new salary in the LEAST, I'm just sad that dodgy sponsors seem to be buying up our sport.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Nov 2022)

Any news on Cav yet ? its all gone very quiet


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2022)

cyberknight said:


> Any news on Cav yet ? its all gone very quiet



What started off as positive news about Cav's up coming move, and possibly a tilt at the tour can't be doing anything for his confidence at the moment.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Nov 2022)

cyberknight said:


> Any news on Cav yet ? its all gone very quiet


Id hazard a guess frantically ringing round any team thats got a place at the Tour.


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2022)

This the latest article from Cycling weekly. 

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/racin...tels-the-team-expected-to-sign-mark-cavendish


----------



## rich p (14 Nov 2022)

He's been poncing around Singapore doing crits, poncing around Ibiza on a Leblanc tour and poncing round a Grand Fondo in Dubai.

He doesn't seem to be too stressed


----------



## cyberknight (15 Nov 2022)

rich p said:


> He's been poncing around Singapore doing crits, poncing around Ibiza on a Leblanc tour and poncing round a Grand Fondo in Dubai.
> 
> He doesn't seem to be too stressed



given his net worth i bet he doesnt have to worry about a pay day for a bit.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Nov 2022)

Paulus said:


> What started off as positive news about Cav's up coming move, and possibly a tilt at the tour can't be doing anything for his confidence at the moment.



I misread that as "a tilt at the _hour_" 

I was a bit surprised.


----------



## Cathryn (16 Nov 2022)

cyberknight said:


> given his net worth i bet he doesnt have to worry about a pay day for a bit.



I'm losing love for Cav due to his fixation with Middle Eastern countries.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Nov 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I'm losing love for Cav due to his fixation with Middle Eastern countries.



BBB hotels latest is they are still looking for sponsers and have asked the uci for an extension till the end of the month to register


----------



## Paulus (16 Nov 2022)

cyberknight said:


> BBB hotels latest is they are still looking for sponsers and have asked the uci for an extension till the end of the month to register



Not sounding that positive at the moment.


----------



## DCLane (17 Nov 2022)

Le Col - Wahoo now struggling for funds: https://www.velonews.com/news/road/le-col-wahoo-scrambling-for-funds-after-sponsor-pulls-out-of-deal

And somehow I think this won't be the last of a sponsor-related pull-out for teams in 2022.


----------



## Cathryn (17 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> Le Col - Wahoo now struggling for funds: https://www.velonews.com/news/road/le-col-wahoo-scrambling-for-funds-after-sponsor-pulls-out-of-deal
> 
> And somehow I think this won't be the last of a sponsor-related pull-out for teams in 2022.



I just came here to say the same - that's a shame, I really like that team (and their name).


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2022)

Rumour has it that Nairoman could be joining Bahrain Victorious on a one year contract....
Landisimo and Nairo together 😍 Let me take my time for that to sink in.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Rumour has it that Nairoman could be joining Bahrain Victorious on a one year contract....
> Landisimo and Nairo together 😍 Let me take my time for that to sink in.



another rumour is Movistar even though they have a full roster


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Nov 2022)

cyberknight said:


> another rumour is Movistar even though they have a full roster


Apparently Bahrain have a better "supply" whatever that means 🙄


----------



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Apparently Bahrain have a better "supply" whatever that means 🙄



astana would be the best bet in that case .....


----------



## rich p (21 Nov 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Apparently Bahrain have a better "supply" whatever that means 🙄



Of paracetamol now that tramodol is off limits...


----------



## rich p (30 Nov 2022)

Oooh, what can it be?

View: https://twitter.com/qst_alphavinyl/status/1597905967014121472?s=20&t=eYFdRvTTF2lXg1Ut-MLvhw


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Nov 2022)

Looks like time is running out for B+B and they could be no more ? Which in turn leaves Cav where....looking like most teams have full quota of riders ?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Nov 2022)

rich p said:


> Oooh, what can it be?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/qst_alphavinyl/status/1597905967014121472?s=20&t=eYFdRvTTF2lXg1Ut-MLvhw



This ...? 

View: https://twitter.com/qst_alphavinyl/status/1597908290792755201?t=jSSHtL6bfJy3_dM92ehBTg&s=19


----------



## rich p (30 Nov 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> This ...?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/qst_alphavinyl/status/1597908290792755201?t=jSSHtL6bfJy3_dM92ehBTg&s=19




Ciao tutti!!!!


----------



## Cathryn (30 Nov 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> This ...?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/qst_alphavinyl/status/1597908290792755201?t=jSSHtL6bfJy3_dM92ehBTg&s=19




I feel like they overhyped it a little 🧐


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Looks like time is running out for B+B and they could be no more ? Which in turn leaves Cav where....looking like most teams have full quota of riders ?



News today apparently. https://www.letelegramme.fr/cyclism...tels-verdict-vendredi-30-11-2022-13231295.php

Incidentally, I loved that French article. I learned French ages ago and used to be just about competent at it, but I rarely use it these days. That article had some really interesting expressions that I did not know.

_mettre la clé sous la porte _= put the key under the door = shut up shop / go out of buisiness
_coureurs phares_ = lighthouse riders = star riders
_se battre bec et ongles_ = fight beak and nails = fight tooth and nail


----------



## Cathryn (1 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> News today apparently. https://www.letelegramme.fr/cyclism...tels-verdict-vendredi-30-11-2022-13231295.php
> 
> Incidentally, I loved that French article. I learned French ages ago and used to be just about competent at it, but I rarely use it these days. That article had some really interesting expressions that I did not know.
> 
> ...



Those are fabulous expressions I didn’t know either! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Dec 2022)

Not confirmed but usually on the ball so to speak,there's a link in there saying all B+B riders have been told to look for another team.

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1598785968693252125?t=gnfBaGsLeyHpl1J6GadNYA&s=19


----------



## cyberknight (3 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Not confirmed but usually on the ball so to speak,there's a link in there saying all B+B riders have been told to look for another team.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1598785968693252125?t=gnfBaGsLeyHpl1J6GadNYA&s=19




official according to cycling news
The major ambitions of Jérôme Pineau's B&B Hotels team have come crashing down. After expressing hopes of signing Mark Cavendish and linking up with the City of Paris as a partner, both deals are evaporating, according to _Ouest-France_.


Pineau informed riders and staff on Friday that they were free to sign with a new team, although technically they were free under UCI rules to break their contract when the team did not get their ProTeam licence application in by October 15.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Dec 2022)

You'd think he'd be a good catch,sponsorship wise at least.Which world tour team has less than 30 riders signed up ? If B+B go kapput does that mean Israel could get a place,they've got the money and the retirement home waiting ! Feck he'd be one of the youngest there 🙄
Anyway I'd hope he gets a place and another crack at the Tour/record...be mad for someone to not give him a go.


----------



## DCLane (3 Dec 2022)

The challenge is there's all the riders B&B had already, plus those who were planning to sign up. In addition there appears to be a lot of teams who are either shrinking or disbanding as well as the sponsorship pool shrinks.

It's going to be a challenging few years for some imo.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> The challenge is there's all the riders B&B had already, plus those who were planning to sign up. In addition there appears to be a lot of teams who are either shrinking or disbanding as well as the sponsorship pool shrinks.
> 
> It's going to be a challenging few years for some imo.



do you think the new uci relegation system is not helping matters sponsor wise ?


----------



## DCLane (3 Dec 2022)

@cyberknight - for the lower-ranked teams it's bringing uncertainty into the process since it's new.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> @cyberknight - for the lower-ranked teams it's bringing uncertainty into the process since it's new.



i was thinking lower ranked WT teams might find it harder to keep sponsers if they are going to struggle to not be relegated and have to rely on wild card invites to the big races where sponsers will be looking for exposure


----------



## Mike_P (3 Dec 2022)

Is not the sponsor issue mitigated by it being a three yearly event and in any event they can make relegation a reason for the sponsorship to be terminated.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Is not the sponsor issue mitigated by it being a three yearly event and in any event they can make relegation a reason for the sponsorship to be terminated.



maybe although atm its the issue as we are currently at the point where relegation is now ?


----------



## rich p (5 Dec 2022)

20 y o Oscar Onley has got a full pro contrract with DSM for 5 years

I remember him almost beating Vingo at the Tour of Croatia, Twice maybe


----------



## Cathryn (7 Dec 2022)

The B&B fallout is grim - Cav is the biggest name for the men but for the women, you've got Audrey Cordon Ragot and Chloe Hosking without a contract. Two of my fave riders.


----------



## DCLane (7 Dec 2022)

Cathryn said:


> The B&B fallout is grim - Cav is the biggest name for the men but for the women, you've got Audrey Cordon Ragot and Chloe Hosking without a contract. Two of my fave riders.



Chloe's stuck a cry for help up on Twitter: 
View: https://twitter.com/chloe_hosking/status/1600405705038495744


I've got a feeling we're seeing the start of quite a few teams go under as sponsors make decisions in a budget squeeze.


----------



## Cathryn (7 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Chloe's stuck a cry for help up on Twitter:
> View: https://twitter.com/chloe_hosking/status/1600405705038495744
> 
> 
> I've got a feeling we're seeing the start of quite a few teams go under as sponsors make decisions in a budget squeeze.




It made me sad she was reduced to twitter appeals!


----------



## Chislenko (7 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've got a feeling we're seeing the start of quite a few teams go under as sponsors make decisions in a budget squeeze.



I think you could be correct, the UCI will be lucky to have 18 teams who could be World Tour.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2022)

Happy now.....

View: https://twitter.com/Groupama_FDJ/status/1601197827694419972?t=R6h9S5Ey--SnIvePqeK1Hg&s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Happy now.....
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Groupama_FDJ/status/1601197827694419972?t=R6h9S5Ey--SnIvePqeK1Hg&s=19




Izzat true.?


After he signed for Hora Bansgrohe I've got a bit suspicious ...


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Izzat true.?
> 
> 
> After he signed for Hora Bansgrohe I've got a bit suspicious ...


Course it's true....Viva la France 😍
Bored at work Friday......


----------



## rich p (9 Dec 2022)

Thank God it's not Israel Old Peoples Home CC


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2022)

rich p said:


> Thank God it's not Israel Old Peoples Home CC


Yea panicked for a while....I don't want Sir Dawg being anyone's lead out man !


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2022)

It's fake calm down.....


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> It's fake calm down.....



Fake account - Cavendish signs - https://twitter.com/Groupama_FDJ

Actual account - no Cavendish - https://twitter.com/GroupamaFDJ

Not sure why they'd do that, but anyway ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Fake account - Cavendish signs - https://twitter.com/Groupama_FDJ
> 
> Actual account - no Cavendish - https://twitter.com/GroupamaFDJ
> 
> Not sure why they'd do that, but anyway ...



It's weird isn't it. They seem to have gone to a lot of trouble to set that up.

It seems the underscore a/c retweets everything the real a/c tweets and looks pretty much the same. But then injects one of its own tweets into the stream. All for a bunch of sceptical cycling fans (already spoofed by Hora Bansgrohe) to go "_what? ... really?" _


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2022)

Woke you lot up on a miserable Friday 😂


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Woke you lot up on a miserable Friday 😂



Where's that V sign emoji?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Dec 2022)

No more rumours.🙄


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2022)

Sorry, but Israel PT have signed Stevie Williams - according to Velo UK https://www.facebook.com/Veloshooter - so apparently have a full roster.

Edit: confirmed by IPT - 
View: https://twitter.com/IsraelPremTech/status/1601238735634706432


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Dec 2022)

Big announcement coming from The Fridays.





(Credit due to body model @CharlieB )


----------



## cyberknight (9 Dec 2022)

Latest rumour is a British conti team are after him,can't see that working


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2022)

cyberknight said:


> Latest rumour is a British conti team are after him,can't see that working



Rumour's correct - 
View: https://twitter.com/cyclingweekly/status/1601254834912518149
But I've always wondered how Saint Piran's funded; it seems to be running on tiny sponsors. 

I can't see it happening personally. They're too small.


----------



## rich p (15 Dec 2022)

Oh no, please!

_The team had recently resigned López for another season, but Vinokourov said that after his expulsion Astana Qazaqstan would be looking in another direction. He confirmed to Cyclingnews that his team was keen on signing Mark Cavendish for 202_3


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Dec 2022)

rich p said:


> Oh no, please!
> 
> _The team had recently resigned López for another season, but Vinokourov said that after his expulsion Astana Qazaqstan would be looking in another direction. He confirmed to Cyclingnews that his team was keen on signing Mark Cavendish for 202_3


I read that last night....thought I better not put any more teams forward ! 
Scraping the barrel ?


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2022)

Harry and Meghan have blamed Fred Wright for the break up of the Royal Family in the new Netflix series...

I'm bored....


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Dec 2022)

rich p said:


> Harry and Meghan have blamed Fred Wright for the break up of the Royal Family in the new Netflix series...
> 
> I'm bored....


Soon be the Tour Down Under 😍
MVPD must be chuffed he got off .....


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Soon be the Tour Down Under 😍



Omloop is the first proper proper race on Feb 25th!

https://www.procyclingstats.com/races.php?year=2023&circuit=1&class=&filter=Filter


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Dec 2022)

rich p said:


> Omloop is the first proper proper race on Feb 25th!
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/races.php?year=2023&circuit=1&class=&filter=Filter


You've always gotta try and spoil it ! 
What about Cadel Evans RR and UAE desert one...call yourself a cycling fan.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Dec 2022)

Nooooo 😲

View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1603883337101164545?t=mjw1tTECqhgE7OQgAGCYqA&s=19


----------



## Mike_P (17 Dec 2022)

On the positive side Astana should a least have one recognisable tactic this year after this year's near constant hiding in the peleton .


----------



## cyberknight (17 Dec 2022)

We might balk at the thought of Cav going to certain teams but on the flip side how many riders of his age could have the chance to find another team even during the normal transfer period let alone at this late stage ?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Dec 2022)

cyberknight said:


> We might balk at the thought of Cav going to certain teams but on the flip side how many riders of his age could have the chance to find another team even during the normal transfer period let alone at this late stage ?


Yeah but Astana ! It's a bit like the greatest stage cyclist we ever had going to Israel Cycling.....oh wait 😲


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> On the positive side Astana should a least have one recognisable tactic this year after this year's near constant hiding in the peleton .


You trying to say they were sh1te ?


----------



## cyberknight (17 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Yeah but Astana ! It's a bit like the greatest stage cyclist we ever had going to Israel Cycling.....oh wait 😲



almost as bad as wendyball tournament being held in a country known for bad treatment of people ..,, ohh wait


----------



## Cathryn (17 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Nooooo 😲
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1603883337101164545?t=mjw1tTECqhgE7OQgAGCYqA&s=19




I find this deeply depressing. What a stain on a glorious career if it's true.


----------



## rich p (17 Dec 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I find this deeply depressing. What a stain on a glorious career if it's true.



I don't see it quite as dramatic as that. 
He needs a team for one last crack, and it doesn't mean he's going to be on crack...


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Dec 2022)

Cav at Astana and Cliff No 1 for Xmas.
That's all I want....


----------



## cyberknight (17 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Cav at Astana and Cliff No 1 for Xmas.
> That's all I want....



Reminds me that a need a lot of wine to get under the mistletoe..


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Dec 2022)

Nairoman and Sir Chris 😍

View: https://twitter.com/CyclingUpToDat3/status/1604197314037678080?t=My-Et1izBU_xo1npao5QMw&s=19


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Nairoman and Sir Chris 😍
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/CyclingUpToDat3/status/1604197314037678080?t=My-Et1izBU_xo1npao5QMw&s=19




Couple of old hasbeens for the Israel Old Peoples Home...


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Dec 2022)

rich p said:


> Couple of old hasbeens for the Israel Old Peoples Home...


Joint leaders for the Cadel Evans GREAT Ocean Road Race.....
Formidable !


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Dec 2022)

Better than nothing.

View: https://twitter.com/CafeRoubaix/status/1604553504772718595?t=4-BnMBI5vy1oMjeONl3ttg&s=19


----------



## DCLane (18 Dec 2022)

I can see why; Astana free up a space by removing the ever under-performing Miguel Angel Lopez, Mark Cavendish brings publicity and probably sponsors. He gets a guaranteed Tour place and the opportunity to try and get the final stage win he needs to break the record.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Dec 2022)

confirmed on cycling news cav to astana


----------



## Cathryn (18 Dec 2022)

cyberknight said:


> confirmed on cycling news cav to astana



Rubbish


----------



## Cathryn (18 Dec 2022)

cyberknight said:


> confirmed on cycling news cav to astana



Actually it says ‘reportedly’. There is still hope he’ll find his scruples.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Dec 2022)

Reported by Gazetta earlier that he's joining Monday.There usually on the ball.

View: https://twitter.com/Gazzetta_it/status/1604515770347556864?t=VwbEMSfciyCdZ_3_jbYQzQ&s=19

Let's be honest here,it's not like he's been flooded with offers ? As much as we think he's a star signing a lot of teams or management aren't as sure.I think they know a little more than us.Although Astana will be a lot of peoples last choice it's a place on a team that's obviously willing to give him a shot at the Tour.Being brutally honest I don't see many others willing to take a chance.
Good luck to him !


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

cyberknight said:


> We might balk at the thought of Cav going to certain teams but on the flip side how many riders of his age could have the chance to find another team even during the normal transfer period let alone at this late stage ?



I'm struggling to find a team ATM..any ideas!!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DCLane (18 Dec 2022)

@Jameshow - have a look at CycleChat's Zwift teams  We've a B and a C/D team racing on Tuesday evenings ... 


On another note Cams Basso has signed Emma Jeffers, who won several of the Tour series rounds plus others internationally this year as a Junior. One to watch; we've seen her racing as part of my son's ex team for the past two years and she's a strong sprinter.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Jameshow - have a look at CycleChat's Zwift teams  We've a B and a C/D team racing on Tuesday evenings ...
> 
> 
> On another note Cams Basso has signed Emma Jeffers, who won several of the Tour series rounds plus others internationally this year as a Junior. One to watch; we've seen her racing as part of my son's ex team for the past two years and she's a strong sprinter.



I was joking not on zwift!!


----------



## DCLane (18 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I was joking not on zwift!!



I was as well, less you are into Zwift racing. Although you _can_ sign onto several different teams in the UK who offer associate rider status.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Dec 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Actually it says ‘reportedly’. There is still hope he’ll find his scruples.



At least you changed from rubbish to reportedly ...............


----------



## T4tomo (19 Dec 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Actually it says ‘reportedly’. There is still hope he’ll find his scruples.



He hasn't got a lot of other options that guarantee a tour invite and have a budget and roster space to sign him, so may need to swallow his scruples...... Mind Astana don't have much of lead out train for him either, nor a focus on sprinting. Cees Boll may be incoming to Astana too.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Reported by Gazetta earlier that he's joining Monday.There usually on the ball.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Gazzetta_it/status/1604515770347556864?t=VwbEMSfciyCdZ_3_jbYQzQ&s=19
> 
> ...






T4tomo said:


> He hasn't got a lot of other options that guarantee a tour invite and have a budget and roster space to sign him, so may need to swallow his scruples...... Mind Astana don't have much of lead out train for him either, nor a focus on sprinting. Cees Boll may be incoming to Astana too.



I guess I'm just thinking that he has loads of money, he has the record, his career is untarnished. Is one more stage really worth the loss of integrity? 

I KNOW I'm being horribly naive here. But I don't think it is worthwhile. If he rides for Astana, that 35th victory will be hollow. And that's such a shame.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> He hasn't got a lot of other options that guarantee a tour invite and have a budget and roster space to sign him, so may need to swallow his scruples...... Mind Astana don't have much of lead out train for him either, nor a focus on sprinting. Cees Boll may be incoming to Astana too.



Astana moving Nurbergen Nurlykhassym to Development team making room for Mark Cavendish and Cees Bol.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Dec 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I guess I'm just thinking that he has loads of money, he has the record, his career is untarnished. Is one more stage really worth the loss of integrity?
> 
> I KNOW I'm being horribly naive here. But I don't think it is worthwhile. If he rides for Astana, that 35th victory will be hollow. And that's such a shame.


I'm really not sure money will be any sort of motivation for him anyway,although with no definite statement from him or team could be still in negotiations regarding contract/wages.
Can't really agree he'll have any loss of integrity though...he's more than proved his worth over his career.Astana could really be his only choice.
Do I like him and respect him and what he's achieved .. without doubt ! But I don't overthink it,what will be will be 😁


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Astana moving Nurbergen Nurlykhassym to Development team making room for Mark Cavendish and Cees Bol.



Kelly breathes a sigh of relief


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Dec 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Actually it says ‘reportedly’. There is still hope he’ll find his scruples.



I know that Team Evil are evil, and we're all duty bound to boo and hiss when they appear, just like we are bound to point and laugh when Movistar appear. But are they _really_ that much more evil than everyone else?

It will make the booing and hissing a tricky business. We don't boo Cav, obvs. Maybe also don't boo whoever is doing his leadout?


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I know that Team Evil are evil, and we're all duty bound to boo and hiss when they appear, just like we are bound to point and laugh when Movistar appear. But are they _really_ that much more evil than everyone else?
> 
> It will make the booing and hissing a tricky business. We don't boo Cav, obvs. Maybe also don't boo whoever is doing his leadout?


Rest easy.....at least Valverde has retired.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Rest easy.....at least Valverde has retired.



Booo! ... I mean Hooray!
I was sorry to see Mr Evil go.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I know that Team Evil are evil, and we're all duty bound to boo and hiss when they appear, just like we are bound to point and laugh when Movistar appear. But are they _really_ that much more evil than everyone else?
> 
> It will make the booing and hissing a tricky business. We don't boo Cav, obvs. Maybe also don't boo whoever is doing his leadout?



Why team evil are the still in the pharmacy??!!

Googled this what's happened since? 

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/latest-news/astanas-uneasy-ride-professional-peloton-139345


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Why team evil are the still in the pharmacy??!!


I have been wondering that myself.


----------



## Cathryn (20 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I know that Team Evil are evil, and we're all duty bound to boo and hiss when they appear, just like we are bound to point and laugh when Movistar appear. But are they _really_ that much more evil than everyone else?
> 
> It will make the booing and hissing a tricky business. We don't boo Cav, obvs. Maybe also don't boo whoever is doing his leadout?



Exactly!!! My panto-style cycle-viewing will get MUCH more complex!!!


----------



## Mike_P (20 Dec 2022)

Might there be a new Mr Evil if Roglic gets in the way of Cav aka Fred Wright


----------



## Cathryn (4 Jan 2023)

Really interesting interview with Audrey Cordon-Ragot ref B&B Hotels (men's and women's teams) here. What a mess.


----------



## Adam4868 (Sunday at 16:10)

Too much damage for a WT team...

View: https://twitter.com/team_medellin/status/1612075801880453122?t=t8gu9TnvIzVZ0l5e8WwEBA&s=19


----------



## rich p (Sunday at 16:17)

Adam4868 said:


> Too much damage for a WT team...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/team_medellin/status/1612075801880453122?t=t8gu9TnvIzVZ0l5e8WwEBA&s=19




And a rumour that Nairoman might do the same


----------



## Adam4868 (Sunday at 16:25)

rich p said:


> And a rumour that Nairoman might do the same


Shame in a way as they'll be missed.Did read he's been linked to the same team ? Got to be better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## DCLane (Sunday at 19:16)

Adam4868 said:


> Shame in a way as they'll be missed.Did read he's been linked to the same team ? Got to be better than nothing I suppose.



He was apparently offered a place last year: https://www.velonews.com/news/road/nairo-quintana-offered-lifeline-as-future-remains-uncertain/


----------



## Adam4868 (Sunday at 19:46)

DCLane said:


> He was apparently offered a place last year: https://www.velonews.com/news/road/nairo-quintana-offered-lifeline-as-future-remains-uncertain/


Yeah but he was banking on clearing his name 
We're now into "scraping the barrel" territory ! 

Have Medillin got a sprinter ? I've heard there's one going spare 🙄


----------



## rich p (Monday at 09:37)

Adam4868 said:


> Yeah but he was banking on clearing his name
> We're now into "scraping the barrel" territory !
> 
> Have Medillin got a sprinter ? I've heard there's one going spare 🙄



At the risk of racial stereotyping...I'm pretty sure they've got someone with speed...


----------

